# facebook is not opening in any browser in my computer?



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

hello friends !! i m facing an irritating problem . let me give u detail about that.

one day i was online in facebook and a person in my friend list started chat with me , then she gave me a video link saying that "u r in this video" i clicked on that link and after that the problem started.

After clicking on that link, Whenever i tried 2 open facebook, it became slower and slower and finally in my browser it started 2 show that cannot find "reload it later" with an error saying "unable 2 reach the server. here i must say u that "Every other site is opening properly", even downloading is running simultaneously. one more thing is that facebook is opening in every other computer , i had checked my account and regained my control over it and now it is working smoothly but still not opening in my pc.

i searched the net about my problem but no 1 had the same problem that i had. Some said keep un-checked automatically detect setting and some said keep it checked , i did both things but nothing happened with proxy server un checked. (i do not want 2 use proxy server as other had suggested by giving me some address of proxy server website).

Plzz Help me ..Tell me the way how this problem can b solved? i have been facing this problem for the last 1 month. Plzz help me 2 get back facebook on my pc . waiting for ur help.....


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go * here* to download *HijackThis*.

To the right of the green arrow under *HijackThis downloads* click on the *Executable *button and download the *HijackThis.exe* file to your desktop.
Double-click the * HijackThis.exe* file on your desktop to launch the program. If you get a security warning asking if you want to run this software because the publisher couldn't be verified click on Run to allow it.
Click on the *Scan* button. The scan will not take long and when it's finished the resulting log will open automatically in Notepad.
Click on the *Save log* button and save the log file to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your post.
*Please do not fix anything with HijackThis unless you are instructed to do so. Most of what appears in the log will be harmless and/or necessary.*


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at PM 03:04:35, on 29-08-2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16722)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue\SpeedUpMyPC\spmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\rbmonitor.exe
C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCSHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Reliance Netconnect - Broadband+\Reliance Netconnect.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Video Zilla\FVZilla.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\program files (x86)\avira\antivir desktop\avcenter.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://sony.msn.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bigseekpro.com/lionskin/{A5EA7007-1C55-4819-800E-DA5467129CFE}
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://in.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.ChatVibes.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
R3 - URLSearchHook: YTNavAssist.YTNavAssistPlugin Class - {81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTNavAssist.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {7bf3213c-29b9-4150-935c-5d861c4ec978} - (no file)
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GR469A~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Grab Pro - {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Nero Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PMBVolumeWatcher] c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcagent_exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SHTtray.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor] "C:\PROGRA~2\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\m3SrchMn.exe" /m=2 /w /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~2\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ApnUpdater] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2265162.exe] "C:\Windows\Temp\2265162.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CAHeadless] c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\CAHeadless\ElementsAutoAnalyzer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitComet] "C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe" /tray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MicrosoftXML] C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\rundll32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HKCU] C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\windows\csrss.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WordWeb] "C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe" -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: FVZilla.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Video Zilla\FVZilla.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Aura.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\Aura\Aura.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Orbit.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitdm.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TaskbarUserTile.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\TaskbarUserTile\UserTile.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windchill ProductPoint Client Manager.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{318651AC-CCCD-4006-8806-B0BF8B5CDF51}: NameServer = 202.138.103.190 202.138.117.60
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA32A~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V8 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor8.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: BitComet Disk Boost Service (BITCOMET_HELPER_SERVICE) - www.BitComet.com - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: CT Device Query service (CTDevice_Srv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Centrale Media Server (CTUPnPSv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Centrale\CTUPnPSv.exe
O23 - Service: DCService.exe - Unknown owner - C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: KMService - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~2\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Spam Service (MSK80Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: My Web Search Service (MyWebSearchService) - MyWebSearch.com - C:\PROGRA~2\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwssvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Blaze Media Pro\NMSAccess32.exe
O23 - Service: PMBDeviceInfoProvider - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUPnPRenderer10.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUpnpService10.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Sample Collector (SampleCollector) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Content Importer (SOHCImp) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Database Manager (SOHDBSvr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDBSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Digital Media Server (SOHDms) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDms.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Device Searcher (SOHDs) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Playlist Manager (SOHPlMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHPlMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: srviecheck - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\update.2\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe,-1 (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: CamMonitor (uCamMonitor) - ArcSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Event Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Power Management - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Folder Watcher (VCFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager (VcmIAlzMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager (VcmINSMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface (VcmXmlIfHelper) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VSNService - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VUAgent - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 5\VUAgent.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Database Service (VzCdbSvc) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 23133 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

There was no need to post the log three times so I removed two of them and only kept the latest one. 

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*.

Double Click *mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish, so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart. (See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts, click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.*


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.1.1800
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 7608

Windows 6.1.7600
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385

30-08-2011 10:28:24 AM
mbam-log-2011-08-30 (10-28-24).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 190512
Time elapsed: 6 minute(s), 39 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 144
Registry Values Infected: 13
Registry Data Items Infected: 3
Folders Infected: 18
Files Infected: 93

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\MyWebSearchService (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{00A6FAF1-072E-44CF-8957-5838F569A31D} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{00A6FAF1-072E-44CF-8957-5838F569A31D} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{00A6FAF1-072E-44CF-8957-5838F569A31D} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{07B18EA0-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07B18EAA-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\MyWebSearch bar Uninstall (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{00A6FAF6-072E-44CF-8957-5838F569A31D} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{07B18EAB-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearchToolBar.SettingsPlugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearchToolBar.SettingsPlugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{07B18EAB-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0F8ECF4F-3646-4C3A-8881-8E138FFCAF70} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{8CA01F0E-987C-49C3-B852-2F1AC4A7094C} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1093995A-BA37-41D2-836E-091067C4AD17} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.IECookiesManager.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.IECookiesManager (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{147A976F-EEE1-4377-8EA7-4716E4CDD239} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{1E0DE227-5CE4-4ea3-AB0C-8B03E1AA76BC} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{25560540-9571-4D7B-9389-0F166788785A} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{C8CECDE3-1AE1-4C4A-AD82-6D5B00212144} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{17DE5E5E-BFE3-4E83-8E1F-8755795359EC} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.DataControl.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.DataControl (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{25560540-9571-4D7B-9389-0F166788785A} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3DC201FB-E9C9-499C-A11F-23C360D7C3F8} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{E47CAEE0-DEEA-464A-9326-3F2801535A4D} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3E1656ED-F60E-4597-B6AA-B6A58E171495} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.HTMLMenu.2 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.HTMLMenu (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{3DC201FB-E9C9-499C-A11F-23C360D7C3F8} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3E720452-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{3E720450-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3E720451-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearch.HTMLPanel.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearch.HTMLPanel (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{3E720452-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{53CED2D0-5E9A-4761-9005-648404E6F7E5} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearchToolBar.ToolbarPlugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearchToolBar.ToolbarPlugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{63D0ED2C-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{8E6F1830-9607-4440-8530-13BE7C4B1D14} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{63D0ED2B-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.PopSwatterSettingsControl.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.PopSwatterSettingsControl (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{63D0ED2C-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7473D292-B7BB-4f24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{7473D290-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7473D291-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7473D294-B7BB-4f24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearch.PseudoTransparentPlugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearch.PseudoTransparentPlugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{7473D294-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7473D296-B7BB-4f24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{84DA4FDF-A1CF-4195-8688-3E961F505983} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8E6F1832-9607-4440-8530-13BE7C4B1D14} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.PopSwatterBarButton.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.PopSwatterBarButton (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{938AA51A-996C-4884-98CE-80DD16A5C9DA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{29D67D3C-509A-4544-903F-C8C1B8236554} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2E3537FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{98D9753D-D73B-42D5-8C85-4469CDA897AB} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.HTMLMenu.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{98D9753D-D73B-42D5-8C85-4469CDA897AB} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9FF05104-B030-46FC-94B8-81276E4E27DF} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ScreenSaverControl.ScreenSaverInstaller.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ScreenSaverControl.ScreenSaverInstaller (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{9FF05104-B030-46FC-94B8-81276E4E27DF} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A4730EBE-43A6-443e-9776-36915D323AD3} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A9571378-68A1-443d-B082-284F960C6D17} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{ADB01E81-3C79-4272-A0F1-7B2BE7A782DC} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearch.OutlookAddin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearch.OutlookAddin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{B813095C-81C0-4E40-AA14-67520372B987} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.KillerObjManager.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.KillerObjManager (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C9D7BE3E-141A-4C85-8CD6-32461F3DF2C7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.HistoryKillerScheduler.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.HistoryKillerScheduler (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CFF4CE82-3AA2-451F-9B77-7165605FB835} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.HistorySwatterControlBar.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\FunWebProducts.HistorySwatterControlBar (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D9FFFB27-D62A-4D64-8CEC-1FF006528805} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{0D26BC71-A633-4E71-AD31-EADC3A1B6A3A} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{E342AF55-B78A-4CD0-A2BB-DA7F52D9D25E} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E79DFBCA-5697-4fbd-94E5-5B2A9C7C1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{E79DFBC0-5697-4FBD-94E5-5B2A9C7C1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{72EE7F04-15BD-4845-A005-D6711144D86A} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearch.ChatSessionPlugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearch.ChatSessionPlugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{E79DFBCA-5697-4FBD-94E5-5B2A9C7C1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{D518921A-4A03-425E-9873-B9A71756821E} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{CF54BE1C-9359-4395-8533-1657CF209CFE} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{F42228FB-E84E-479E-B922-FBBD096E792C} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6E74766C-4D93-4CC0-96D1-47B8E07FF9CA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256A51-B582-467e-B8D4-7786EDA79AE0} (Trojan.Vundo) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256A51-B582-467e-B8D4-7786EDA79AE0} (Trojan.Vundo) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{59C7FC09-1C83-4648-B3E6-003D2BBC7481} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{68AF847F-6E91-45dd-9B68-D6A12C30E5D7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{9170B96C-28D4-4626-8358-27E6CAEEF907} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{D1A71FA0-FF48-48dd-9B6D-7A13A3E42127} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{DDB1968E-EAD6-40fd-8DAE-FF14757F60C7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{F138D901-86F0-4383-99B6-9CDD406036DA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47a3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearch.MultipleButton (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearch.MultipleButton.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearch.ThirdPartyInstaller (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearch.ThirdPartyInstaller.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearch.UrlAlertButton (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MyWebSearch.UrlAlertButton.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\MyWebSearch (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\DC3_FEXEC (Malware.Trace) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\FocusInteractive (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Fun Web Products (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MyWebSearch (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\sysdriver32.exe (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\systeminfog (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\RunDll32Policy\f3ScrCtr.dll (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Schemes\f3pss (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\Outlook\Addins\MyWebSearch.OutlookAddin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\Word\Addins\MyWebSearch.OutlookAddin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\SERVICES32.EXE (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\wxpdrivers (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Network\wxpdrivers (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\srviecheck (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{819FFE22-35C7-4925-8CDA-4E0E2DB94302} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{819FFE20-35C7-4925-8CDA-4E0E2DB94302} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{819FFE21-35C7-4925-8CDA-4E0E2DB94302} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{67FA02C4-AB30-4e77-A640-78EE8EC8673B} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{08858AF6-42AD-4914-95D2-AC3AB0DC8E28} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{8FFDF636-0D87-4B33-B9E9-79A53F6E1DAE} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{01947140-417F-46B6-8751-A3A2B8345E1A} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{08858AF6-42AD-4914-95D2-AC3AB0DC8E28} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{799391D3-EB86-4bac-9BD3-CBFEA58A0E15} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D858DAFC-9573-4811-B323-7011A3AA7E61} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Value: My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\{00A6FAF6-072E-44CF-8957-5838F569A31D} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Value: {00A6FAF6-072E-44CF-8957-5838F569A31D} -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Value: {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\{00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Value: {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\{07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Value: {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\HKCU (Worm.Korron) -> Value: HKCU -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\MicrosoftXML (Trojan.Agent.Gen) -> Value: MicrosoftXML -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Media\WMSDK\Sources\f3PopularScreensavers (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Value: f3PopularScreensavers -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform\FunWebProducts (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Value: FunWebProducts -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\MyWebSearch Email Plugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Value: MyWebSearch Email Plugin -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\w_distrib.exe (Trojan.Agent) -> Value: w_distrib.exe -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\2265162.exe (Trojan.Downloader.Gen) -> Value: 2265162.exe -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Services32.exe\close (Trojan.Agent) -> Value: close -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\FirewallDisableNotify (PUM.Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\UpdatesDisableNotify (PUM.Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\AntiVirusDisableNotify (PUM.Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Folders Infected:
c:\Windows\rpcminer (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\funwebproducts (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\funwebproducts\screensaver (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\funwebproducts\screensaver\Images (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\chrome (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\thirdpartyinstallers (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Avatar (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Game (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\History (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\icons (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\IE9Mesg (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Message (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Notifier (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Overlay (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Settings (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Infected:
c:\Program Files (x86)\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSSVC.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3SRCHMN.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3HISTSW.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3DTACTL.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3HTMLMU.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3HTML.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3FFTBPR.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3POPSWT.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3SKIN.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3CJPEG.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3SCRCTR.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3OUTLCN.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3HTTPCT.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3MSG.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3REPROX.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEPLG.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\System32\f3PSSavr.scr (PUP.FunWebProducts) -> Not selected for removal.
c:\Windows\SysWOW64\f3PSSavr.scr (PUP.FunWebProducts) -> Not selected for removal.
c:\Users\sony\local settings\mwsauto.exe (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\sony\local settings\application data\mwsauto.exe (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\kmservice.exe (RiskWare.Tool.CK) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\windows\csrss.exe (Worm.Korron) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\rpcminer\bitcoinmineropencl.cl (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\rpcminer\bitcoinminercuda_10.cubin (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\rpcminer\bitcoinminercuda_11.cubin (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\rpcminer\bitcoinminercuda_20.cubin (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\rpcminer\cudart32_32_16.dll (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\rpcminer\curllib.dll (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\rpcminer\libeay32.dll (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\rpcminer\libsasl.dll (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\rpcminer\openldap.dll (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\rpcminer\rpcminer-4way.exe (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\rpcminer\rpcminer-cpu.exe (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\rpcminer\rpcminer-cuda.exe (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\rpcminer\rpcminer-opencl.exe (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Windows\rpcminer\ssleay32.dll (Trojan.BCMiner) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\rundll32.exe (Trojan.Agent.Gen) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\chrome.manifest (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3BKGERR.JPG (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3HKSTUB.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3IMSTUB.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3PSSAVR.SCR (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3REGHK.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3RESTUB.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3SCHMON.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3SPACER.WMV (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\F3WALLPP.DAT (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\FWPBUDDY.PNG (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\INSTALL.RDF (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3AUXSTB.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3DLGHK.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3HIGHIN.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3IDLE.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3IEOVR.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3IMPIPE.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3MEDINT.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3PATCH.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3PLUGIN.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3SKPLAY.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3SLSRCH.EXE (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\M3TPINST.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\MWSMLBTN.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOESTB.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\MWSUABTN.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\NPMYWEBS.DLL (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\chrome\M3FFXTBR.JAR (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Avatar\COMMON.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Game\CHECKERS.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Game\CHESS.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Game\REVERSI.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\icons\CM.ICO (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\icons\MFC.ICO (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\icons\PSS.ICO (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\icons\SMILEY.ICO (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\icons\WB.ICO (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\icons\ZWINKY.ICO (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\IE9Mesg\COMMON.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Message\COMMON.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Notifier\COMMON.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Notifier\DOG.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Notifier\FISH.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Notifier\KUNGFU.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Notifier\LIFEGARD.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Notifier\MAID.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Notifier\MAILBOX.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Notifier\OPERA.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Notifier\ROBOT.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Notifier\SEDUCT.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Notifier\SURFER.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Overlay\COMMON.F3S (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files (x86)\mywebsearch\bar\Settings\s_pid.dat (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download DDS by sUBs to your desktop from one of the following locations:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sectools/sUBs/dds
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr
http://www.forospyware.com/sUBs/dds

Double-click the DDS.scr to run the tool.

When DDS has finished scanning, it will open two logs named as follows:

DDS.txt
Attach.txt

Save them both to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the DDS.txt and Attach.txt files in your reply please.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Cookiegal:

Advise me when you're done so I can assist with that severely-bloated startup load and some other issues.

It looks like Avira AntiVir and McAfee VirusScan are both installed and running.

It's going to be difficult deciphering some of the HiJackThis log entries because of the 64-bit of Windows 7 being used.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Will do flavallee. Thanks.


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

hi Cookiegal, flavallee
shall u tell, what is actual problem in my system. will it able to clear that and open facebook again or not. please help me.
first of all thanks for your replies on my post... please help me.... :-(


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

DDS-notepad

.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSAMD64 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.7600.16385
Run by sony at 12:45:58 on 2011-08-31
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe
C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Blaze Media Pro\NMSAccess32.exe
c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDBSvr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue\SpeedUpMyPC\spmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\rbmonitor.exe
C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCSHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Reliance Netconnect - Broadband+\Reliance Netconnect.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDms.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHPlMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\VAIO Event Service\VESMgrSub.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
C:\Windows\sysWOW64\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\JetAudio\JetAudio.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitnet.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Downloads\dds.scr
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uSearch Page = 
uStart Page = hxxp://www.bigseekpro.com/lionskin/{A5EA7007-1C55-4819-800E-DA5467129CFE}
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://sony.msn.com
uSearch Bar = 
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://in.yahoo.com
mStart Page = hxxp://search.ChatVibes.com
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
uURLSearchHooks: YTNavAssist.YTNavAssistPlugin Class: {81017ea9-9aa8-4a6a-9734-7af40e7d593f} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTNavAssist.dll
uURLSearchHooks: H - No File
mWinlogon: Userinit=userinit.exe,
BHO: Octh Class: {000123b4-9b42-4900-b3f7-f4b073efc214} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
BHO: IDM integration (IDMIEHlprObj Class): {0055c089-8582-441b-a0bf-17b458c2a3a8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper: {02478d38-c3f9-4efb-9b51-7695eca05670} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - No File
BHO: BitComet Helper: {39f7e362-828a-4b5a-bcaf-5b79bfdfea60} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll
BHO: Search Helper: {6ebf7485-159f-4bff-a14f-b9e3aac4465b} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30c5-4d22-b7f9-0bbc1d38a37e} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GR469A~1.DLL
BHO: {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - No File
BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {af69de43-7d58-4638-b6fa-ce66b5ad205d} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
BHO: {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - No File
BHO: Nero Toolbar: {d4027c7f-154a-4066-a1ad-4243d8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper: {e15a8dc0-8516-42a1-81ea-dc94ec1acf10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
BHO: SingleInstance Class: {fdad4da1-61a2-4fd8-9c17-86f7ac245081} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll
TB: &Windows Live Toolbar: {21fa44ef-376d-4d53-9b0f-8a89d3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
TB: {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - No File
TB: Grab Pro: {c55bbcd6-41ad-48ad-9953-3609c48eacc7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
TB: Nero Toolbar: {d4027c7f-154a-4066-a1ad-4243d8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
TB: Yahoo! Toolbar: {ef99bd32-c1fb-11d2-892f-0090271d4f88} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
TB: {472734EA-242A-422B-ADF8-83D1E48CC825} - No File
uRun: [CAHeadless] c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\CAHeadless\ElementsAutoAnalyzer.exe
uRun: [BitComet] "C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe" /tray
uRun: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
uRun: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
uRun: [WordWeb] "C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe" -startup
uRun: [Google Update] "C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
uRun: [IDMan] C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
uRun: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
mRun: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
mRun: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
mRun: [PMBVolumeWatcher] c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
mRun: [mcagent_exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe /runkey
mRun: [SHTtray.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
mRun: [googletalk] C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
mRun: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
mRun: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
mRun: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
mRun: [<NO NAME>] 
mRun: [ApnUpdater] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [tray_ico] 
mRun: [tray_ico2] 
mRun: [tray_ico3] 
mRun: [tray_ico4] 
mRun: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
mRun: [C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Video Zilla\FVZilla.exe] 
mRun: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3 (0x3)
mPolicies-system: EnableSecureUIAPaths = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: EnableLUA = 0 (0x0)
IE: &D&ownload &with BitComet - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
IE: &D&ownload all with BitComet - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
IE: &Download by Orbit - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
IE: &Grab video by Orbit - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
IE: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
IE: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
IE: Down&load all by Orbit - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
IE: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
IE: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
IE: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
IE: {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
IE: {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll/206
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
IE: {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - {BC0E0A5D-AB5A-4fa4-A5FA-280E1D58EEEE} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
LSP: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\PC Tools\Lsp\PCTLsp.dll
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_16-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0016-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_16-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_16-windows-i586.cab
TCP: Interfaces\{318651AC-CCCD-4006-8806-B0BF8B5CDF51} : NameServer = 202.138.117.60 202.138.97.193
Handler: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA32A~1.DLL
Notify: VESWinlogon - VESWinlogon.dll
SEH: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook: {b5a7f190-dda6-4420-b3ba-52453494e6cd} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GR469A~1.DLL
BHO-X64: Octh Class: {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
BHO-X64: btorbit.com - No File
BHO-X64: IDM integration (IDMIEHlprObj Class): {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
BHO-X64: IDM Helper - No File
BHO-X64: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper: {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
BHO-X64: 0x1 - No File
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO-X64: AcroIEHelperStub - No File
BHO-X64: {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - No File
BHO-X64: McAfee Phishing Filter - No File
BHO-X64: BitComet Helper: {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll
BHO-X64: BitComet ClickCapture - No File
BHO-X64: Search Helper: {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
BHO-X64: Search Helper - No File
BHO-X64: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GR469A~1.DLL
BHO-X64: {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - No File
BHO-X64: scriptproxy - No File
BHO-X64: Windows Live Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO-X64: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
BHO-X64: {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - No File
BHO-X64: Nero Toolbar: {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
BHO-X64: Ask Toolbar BHO - No File
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO-X64: Windows Live Toolbar Helper: {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
BHO-X64: SingleInstance Class: {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll
TB-X64: &Windows Live Toolbar: {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
TB-X64: {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - No File
TB-X64: Grab Pro: {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
TB-X64: Nero Toolbar: {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
TB-X64: Yahoo! Toolbar: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
TB-X64: {472734EA-242A-422B-ADF8-83D1E48CC825} - No File
mRun-x64: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
mRun-x64: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
mRun-x64: [PMBVolumeWatcher] c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
mRun-x64: [mcagent_exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe /runkey
mRun-x64: [SHTtray.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
mRun-x64: [googletalk] C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
mRun-x64: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
mRun-x64: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
mRun-x64: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
mRun-x64: [(Default)] 
mRun-x64: [ApnUpdater] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe"
mRun-x64: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun-x64: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun-x64: [tray_ico] 
mRun-x64: [tray_ico2] 
mRun-x64: [tray_ico3] 
mRun-x64: [tray_ico4] 
mRun-x64: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
mRun-x64: [C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Video Zilla\FVZilla.exe] 
mRun-x64: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
IE-X64: {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
IE-X64: {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll/206
SEH-X64: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook: {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GR469A~1.DLL
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\o3upisnm.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://search.chatvibes.com/|http://www.sony.co.in/productcategory/it+personal+computer?site=hp_en_IN_i
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
FF - component: C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\WCaptureMoz\components\WCaptureXpcom.dll
FF - component: C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\IDM\idmmzcc5\components\idmmzcc.dll
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\PTC\np6_pvapplite9.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Updater\2.4.2166.3772\npCIDetect14.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Picasa3\npPicasa3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.65\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Yahoo!\BrowserPlus\2.9.8\Plugins\npybrowserplus_2.9.8.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgoogletalk.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgtpo3dautoplugin.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: WCaptureX: [email protected] - C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\WCaptureMoz
FF - Ext: IDM CC: [email protected] - C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\IDM\idmmzcc5
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R? btusbflt;Bluetooth USB Filter
R? btwl2cap;Bluetooth L2CAP Service
R? CTUPnPSv;Creative Centrale Media Server
R? ew_hwusbdev;Huawei MobileBroadband USB PNP Device
R? hitmanpro35;Hitman Pro 3.5 Support Driver
R? Impcd;Impcd
R? IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio
R? KMService;KMService
R? McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service
R? McProxy;McAfee Proxy Service
R? McShield;McAfee Real-time Scanner
R? McSysmon;McAfee SystemGuards
R? mfeavfk;McAfee Inc. mfeavfk
R? mferkdk;McAfee Inc. mferkdk
R? mfesmfk;McAfee Inc. mfesmfk
R? osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform
R? Roxio UPnP Renderer 10;Roxio UPnP Renderer 10
R? Roxio Upnp Server 10;Roxio Upnp Server 10
R? SampleCollector;Intel(R) Sample Collector
R? sdAuxService;PC Tools Auxiliary Service
R? sdCoreService;PC Tools Security Service
R? VcmXmlIfHelper;VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface
S? AdobeActiveFileMonitor8.0;Adobe Active File Monitor V8
S? AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service
S? AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility
S? AntiVirSchedulerService;Avira AntiVir Scheduler
S? AntiVirService;Avira AntiVir Guard
S? ArcSoftKsUFilter;ArcSoft Magic-I Visual Effect
S? avgntflt;avgntflt
S? BITCOMET_HELPER_SERVICE;BitComet Disk Boost Service
S? cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler
S? DCService.exe;DCService.exe
S? HECIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
S? huawei_enumerator;huawei_enumerator
S? IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
S? IDMWFP;IDMWFP
S? LUMDriver;LUMDriver
S? MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector
S? MBAMService;MBAMService
S? mfehidk;McAfee Inc. mfehidk
S? PCTCore;PCTools KDS
S? PMBDeviceInfoProvider;PMBDeviceInfoProvider
S? PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64
S? rimspci;rimspci
S? risdsnpe;risdsnpe
S? SFEP;Sony Firmware Extension Parser
S? Sftfs;Sftfs
S? sftlist;Application Virtualization Client
S? Sftplay;Sftplay
S? Sftredir;Sftredir
S? Sftvol;Sftvol
S? sftvsa;Application Virtualization Service Agent
S? SOHCImp;VAIO Media plus Content Importer
S? SOHDBSvr;VAIO Media plus Database Manager
S? SOHDms;VAIO Media plus Digital Media Server
S? SOHDs;VAIO Media plus Device Searcher
S? SOHPlMgr;VAIO Media plus Playlist Manager
S? uCamMonitor;CamMonitor
S? UNS;Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service
S? VAIO Power Management;VAIO Power Management
S? VCFw;VAIO Content Folder Watcher
S? VcmIAlzMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager
S? VcmINSMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager
S? VSNService;VSNService
S? VUAgent;VUAgent
S? vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver
S? yukonw7;NDIS6.2 Miniport Driver for Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2011-08-30 04:37:01	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2011-08-30 04:36:52	41272	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2011-08-30 04:36:49	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2011-08-30 04:36:46	25912	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-08-30 04:36:46	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2011-08-29 08:14:26	388096	----a-r-	C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2011-08-29 08:14:26	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro
2011-08-29 06:08:36	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\FVZilla
2011-08-29 06:08:32	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Video Zilla
2011-08-27 03:13:12	--------	d-----r-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype
2011-08-24 15:21:54	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Threat Expert
2011-08-24 09:28:10	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Avira
2011-08-24 09:27:25	88288	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgntflt.sys
2011-08-24 09:27:24	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\Avira
2011-08-24 09:27:24	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira
2011-08-24 05:23:32	25160	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hitmanpro35.sys
2011-08-24 05:23:32	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files\Hitman Pro 3.5
2011-08-24 05:22:56	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\Hitman Pro
2011-08-23 17:16:21	306648	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pctgntdi64.sys
2011-08-23 17:16:21	133072	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pctwfpfilter64.sys
2011-08-23 17:16:19	230904	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\PCTCore64.sys
2011-08-23 17:16:15	92896	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pctplsg64.sys
2011-08-23 17:16:06	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\PC Tools
2011-08-23 17:16:06	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\PC Tools
2011-08-23 17:16:06	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Spyware Doctor
2011-08-23 17:16:06	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\PC Tools
2011-08-21 18:19:44	--------	d--h--w-	C:\Windows\update.3
2011-08-21 17:57:55	--------	d-----w-	C:\Windows\ufa
2011-08-21 17:57:55	--------	d-----w-	C:\Windows\phoenix
2011-08-21 17:37:16	--------	d--h--w-	C:\Windows\update.7.1
2011-08-21 17:23:44	246272	----a-w-	C:\Windows\unrar.exe
2011-08-21 16:49:00	--------	d--h--w-	C:\Windows\update.5.0
2011-08-21 15:41:43	--------	d-----w-	C:\Windows\av_ico
2011-08-21 15:40:09	--------	d--h--w-	C:\Windows\update.1
2011-08-21 15:39:59	--------	d--h--w-	C:\Windows\update.tray-9-0
2011-08-21 15:39:59	--------	d--h--w-	C:\Windows\update.tray-8-0
2011-08-18 18:50:27	159744	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
2011-08-18 18:50:27	159744	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
2011-08-18 18:50:27	159744	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
2011-08-18 18:50:27	159744	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
2011-08-18 18:50:27	159744	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
2011-08-18 18:50:27	159744	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
2011-08-18 18:50:27	159744	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin.dll
2011-08-09 18:26:58	974848	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\mfc70.dll
2011-08-09 18:26:57	487424	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\msvcp70.dll
2011-08-09 14:27:52	404640	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-08-09 14:11:26	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Elaborate Bytes
2011-08-09 09:31:32	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\AVS4YOU
2011-08-09 09:29:59	10915840	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\libmfxhw32.dll
2011-08-09 09:29:59	10833920	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\libmfxsw32.dll
2011-08-09 09:29:38	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVSMedia
2011-08-09 09:29:15	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\AVS4YOU
2011-08-09 09:29:15	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\AVS4YOU
2011-08-09 05:15:07	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\IDM
2011-08-09 05:14:55	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager
2011-08-01 14:28:10	145008	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\idmwfp.sys
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2011-08-04 16:48:37	952	--sha-w-	C:\ProgramData\KGyGaAvL.sys
2011-07-19 13:29:48	0	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\ConduitEngine.tmp
2011-07-09 01:33:25	603976	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\winload~2.exe
2011-07-09 01:33:25	591360	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\winload.exe
2011-07-09 01:33:25	518160	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\winresume~2.exe
2011-07-09 01:33:25	506368	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\winresume.exe
2011-07-08 14:47:07	2755072	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\themeui.dll
2011-07-08 14:47:06	245760	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\uxtheme.dll
2011-07-08 12:33:42	2851328	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\themeui.dll
2011-07-08 12:33:41	44544	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\themeservice.dll
2011-07-08 12:33:40	332288	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\uxtheme.dll
2011-07-05 13:07:00	94208	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\QuickTimeVR.qtx
2011-07-05 13:07:00	69632	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\QuickTime.qts
2011-06-13 21:39:32	50536	----a-w-	C:\Windows\UTP.exe
2011-06-12 10:14:00	770560	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\MetroClock.scr
2011-06-03 19:12:40	755320	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\awrdscdc.ax
.
============= FINISH: 12:47:26.57 ===============

Attach-notepad

.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
.
8 Skin Pack 2.0
Adobe Anchor Service CS3
Adobe Asset Services CS3
Adobe Bridge CS3
Adobe Bridge Start Meeting
Adobe Camera Raw 4.0
Adobe CMaps
Adobe Color - Photoshop Specific
Adobe Color Common Settings
Adobe Color EU Extra Settings
Adobe Color JA Extra Settings
Adobe Color NA Recommended Settings
Adobe Default Language CS3
Adobe Device Central CS3
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit 2
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Fonts All
Adobe Help Viewer CS3
Adobe Linguistics CS3
Adobe PDF Library Files
Adobe Photoshop CS3
Adobe Photoshop Elements 8.0
Adobe Premiere Elements 8.0
Adobe Reader X (10.1.0)
Adobe Setup
Adobe Stock Photos CS3
Adobe Type Support
Adobe Update Manager CS3
Adobe Version Cue CS3 Client
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
Adobe XMP Panels CS3
AnyBizSoft PDF to Word (Build 3.0.0)
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft Magic-i Visual Effects 2
ArcSoft WebCam Companion 3
Ask Toolbar
AudibleManager
Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus
AVS DVD Authoring
AVS Update Manager 1.0
AVS Video Converter 8
AVS Video Recorder 2.4
AVS4YOU Software Navigator 1.3
BitComet 1.27
Blaze Media Pro
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
Catalyst Control Center Core Implementation
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Full Existing
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Full New
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Light
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Vista
Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
Catalyst Control Center Localization All
ccc-core-static
CCC Help Chinese Standard
CCC Help Chinese Traditional
CCC Help Czech
CCC Help Danish
CCC Help Dutch
CCC Help English
CCC Help Finnish
CCC Help French
CCC Help German
CCC Help Greek
CCC Help Hungarian
CCC Help Italian
CCC Help Japanese
CCC Help Korean
CCC Help Norwegian
CCC Help Polish
CCC Help Portuguese
CCC Help Russian
CCC Help Spanish
CCC Help Swedish
CCC Help Thai
CCC Help Turkish
CloneDVD2
ConvertHelper 2.2
ConvertXtoDVD 4.1.10.348
Corel WinDVD
COWON Media Center - jetAudio Basic VX
Creative Centrale
Creative Removable Disk Manager
Creative Software Update
Creative ZEN Mozaic User's Guide
Evernote
Free Video Zilla
Freelang Dictionary 3.74 beta
GOM Player
Google Chrome
Google Talk (remove only)
Google Talk Plugin
Google Updater
HiJackThis
ImTOO Video Converter Ultimate
Indiaglitz Download Manager
Intel(R) Control Center
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Driver
Internet Download Manager
Java(TM) 6 Update 16
Junk Mail filter update
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware version 1.51.1.1800
Media Gallery
Microsoft Choice Guard
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Primary Interoperability Assemblies 2005
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Sync Framework Runtime Native v1.0 (x86)
Microsoft Sync Framework Services Native v1.0 (x86)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.12)
MP3 Cutter 1.9
MP3 Cutter Joiner 2.20
MP3 Splitter & Joiner Pro 5.00
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nero 7 Lite 7.7.5.1
ObjectDock
Orbit Downloader
PDF Settings
Photo DVD Maker Professional 8.09
Picasa 3
PMB
PMB VAIO Edition Guide
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (Click to Disc)
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (VAIO Image Optimizer)
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (VAIO Movie Story)
Power MP3 Cutter Joiner 1.12
PowerISO
PrimoPDF -- brought to you by Nitro PDF Software
QuickTime
Realtek HDMI Audio Driver for ATI
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Reliance Netconnect - Broadband+
RocketDock 1.3.5
Roxio Central Audio
Roxio Central Copy
Roxio Central Core
Roxio Central Data
Roxio Central Tools
Roxio Easy Media Creator 10 LJ
Roxio Easy Media Creator Home
Safari
Setting Utility Series
Skype™ 5.5
SmartSound Quicktracks for Premiere Elements 8.0
Sony Home Network Library
Spyware Doctor 7.0
TuneUp Utilities
TuneUp Utilities Language Pack (en-US)
Ubuntu Skin Pack 4.0
Ultra Video Splitter 5.1.0713
Uniblue RegistryBooster
Uniblue SpeedUpMyPC
Unit Conversion Tool Evaluation Version 5.1
VAIO Care
VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager
VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager
VAIO Content Metadata Manager Settings
VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface Library
VAIO Content Monitoring Settings
VAIO Control Center
VAIO Data Restore Tool
VAIO DVD Menu Data
VAIO Entertainment Platform
VAIO Event Service
VAIO Gate
VAIO Gate Default
VAIO Hardware Diagnostics
VAIO Manual
VAIO Media plus
VAIO Media plus Opening Movie
VAIO Movie Story Template Data
VAIO Original Function Settings
VAIO Personalization Manager
VAIO Power Management
VAIO Quick Web Access
VAIO Smart Network
VAIO Transfer Support
VAIO Update
VAIO Wallpaper Contents
VBA (3821b)
VLC media player 1.1.10
VSO Media Player (beta version)_0.1.1.216
Webroot Software Installer
Windchill ProductPoint Client Manager
Windows Live Call
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live Toolbar
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Live Writer
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin
WinRAR
WinRAR archiver
WinX HD Video Converter Deluxe 3.10.2
WordWeb
Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate 6
Yahoo! BrowserPlus 2.9.8
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Search Protection
Yahoo! Software Update
Yahoo! Toolbar
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

any problem found ah


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We're not on here 24/7, so you need to be patient and wait for Cookiegal to reply back to you.

Once she's done with you and gives me clearance to jump in, I'll be glad to assist you.

There are a number of things that need to be resolved with your computer.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished. Read  *HERE * for an article written by dvk01 on why we disable autoruns.


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

ComboFix 11-08-31.04 - sony 31-08-2011 22:07:35.1.4 - x64
Running from: c:\users\sony\Downloads\Programs\puppy.exe
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\program files (x86)\2
c:\program files (x86)\2\0\1.cmd
c:\programdata\Tarma Installer
c:\programdata\Tarma Installer\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}\Setup.dat
c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Windows
c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\winupdate
c:\windows\phoenix
c:\windows\phoenix\kernels\phatk\__init__.py
c:\windows\phoenix\kernels\phatk\__init__.pyc
c:\windows\phoenix\kernels\phatk\BFIPatcher.py
c:\windows\phoenix\kernels\phatk\kernel.cl
c:\windows\phoenix\kernels\poclbm\__init__.py
c:\windows\phoenix\kernels\poclbm\__init__.pyc
c:\windows\phoenix\kernels\poclbm\BFIPatcher.py
c:\windows\phoenix\kernels\poclbm\kernel.cl
c:\windows\phoenix\phoenix.exe
c:\windows\update.1
c:\windows\update.3
c:\windows\update.5.0
c:\windows\update.7.1
I:\install.exe
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-07-28 to 2011-08-31 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-08-31 16:51 . 2011-08-31 16:51	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2011-08-31 14:47 . 2011-08-31 14:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Security Client
2011-08-31 14:47 . 2011-08-31 14:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client
2011-08-31 14:47 . 2010-04-09 11:06	374664	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\netio.sys
2011-08-31 13:35 . 2011-08-31 13:35	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Winamp Detect
2011-08-31 13:34 . 2011-08-31 14:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Winamp
2011-08-31 13:34 . 2011-08-31 13:45	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Winamp
2011-08-30 04:37 . 2011-08-30 04:37	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2011-08-30 04:36 . 2011-07-08 02:25	41272	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2011-08-30 04:36 . 2011-08-30 04:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Malwarebytes
2011-08-30 04:36 . 2011-08-30 04:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2011-08-30 04:36 . 2011-07-08 02:25	25912	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-08-29 08:14 . 2011-08-29 08:14	388096	----a-r-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2011-08-29 08:14 . 2011-08-29 08:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Trend Micro
2011-08-29 06:08 . 2011-08-29 06:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\FVZilla
2011-08-29 06:08 . 2011-08-31 15:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Free Video Zilla
2011-08-27 03:13 . 2011-08-31 15:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Skype
2011-08-27 03:13 . 2011-08-27 03:13	--------	d-----r-	c:\program files (x86)\Skype
2011-08-27 03:13 . 2011-08-27 03:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Skype
2011-08-24 15:21 . 2011-08-24 15:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Threat Expert
2011-08-24 09:28 . 2011-08-24 09:28	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Avira
2011-08-24 09:27 . 2011-08-24 14:24	88288	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgntflt.sys
2011-08-24 09:27 . 2011-08-24 14:24	123784	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avipbb.sys
2011-08-24 09:27 . 2011-08-24 09:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Avira
2011-08-24 09:27 . 2011-08-24 09:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Avira
2011-08-24 05:23 . 2011-08-24 05:49	25160	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hitmanpro35.sys
2011-08-24 05:23 . 2011-08-24 05:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Hitman Pro 3.5
2011-08-24 05:22 . 2011-08-24 05:46	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Hitman Pro
2011-08-23 17:16 . 2010-02-05 03:48	133072	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\pctwfpfilter64.sys
2011-08-23 17:16 . 2010-02-05 03:47	306648	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\pctgntdi64.sys
2011-08-23 17:16 . 2010-03-10 06:06	230904	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\PCTCore64.sys
2011-08-23 17:16 . 2010-02-05 03:55	92896	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\pctplsg64.sys
2011-08-23 17:16 . 2011-08-27 16:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Spyware Doctor
2011-08-23 17:16 . 2011-08-24 05:06	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\PC Tools
2011-08-23 17:16 . 2011-08-23 17:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\PC Tools
2011-08-23 17:16 . 2011-08-23 17:16	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\PC Tools
2011-08-23 14:36 . 2011-08-23 14:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Google
2011-08-23 14:36 . 2011-08-23 14:40	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Google Updater
2011-08-21 17:57 . 2011-08-21 17:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\ufa
2011-08-21 17:23 . 2011-08-21 17:57	246272	----a-w-	c:\windows\unrar.exe
2011-08-21 15:41 . 2011-08-21 15:41	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\av_ico
2011-08-21 15:39 . 2011-08-23 18:21	--------	d--h--w-	c:\windows\update.tray-9-0
2011-08-21 15:39 . 2011-08-23 18:21	--------	d--h--w-	c:\windows\update.tray-8-0
2011-08-18 18:50 . 2011-08-18 18:50	159744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
2011-08-18 18:50 . 2011-08-18 18:50	159744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
2011-08-18 18:50 . 2011-08-18 18:50	159744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
2011-08-18 18:50 . 2011-08-18 18:50	159744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
2011-08-18 18:50 . 2011-08-18 18:50	159744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
2011-08-18 18:50 . 2011-08-18 18:50	159744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
2011-08-18 18:50 . 2011-08-18 18:50	159744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin.dll
2011-08-18 18:49 . 2011-08-18 18:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime
2011-08-18 18:47 . 2011-08-18 18:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Apple Software Update
2011-08-09 18:26 . 2008-09-25 09:06	974848	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\mfc70.dll
2011-08-09 18:26 . 2008-09-25 09:06	487424	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\msvcp70.dll
2011-08-09 14:27 . 2011-08-17 17:24	404640	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-08-09 14:11 . 2011-08-09 14:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Elaborate Bytes
2011-08-09 09:31 . 2011-08-09 18:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\AVS4YOU
2011-08-09 09:29 . 2011-06-08 05:23	10915840	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\libmfxhw32.dll
2011-08-09 09:29 . 2011-06-08 05:23	10833920	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\libmfxsw32.dll
2011-08-09 09:29 . 2011-08-09 09:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\AVSMedia
2011-08-09 09:29 . 2011-08-09 18:28	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\AVS4YOU
2011-08-09 09:29 . 2011-08-09 09:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\AVS4YOU
2011-08-09 05:15 . 2011-08-30 08:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\IDM
2011-08-09 05:14 . 2011-08-09 05:15	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Download Manager
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-08-04 16:48 . 2011-07-02 20:44	952	--sha-w-	c:\programdata\KGyGaAvL.sys
2011-07-19 13:29 . 2011-07-19 13:29	0	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\ConduitEngine.tmp
2011-07-09 01:33 . 2011-04-17 11:22	603976	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\winload~2.exe
2011-07-09 01:33 . 2011-04-17 11:22	591360	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\winload.exe
2011-07-09 01:33 . 2011-04-17 11:22	518160	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\winresume~2.exe
2011-07-09 01:33 . 2011-04-17 11:22	506368	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\winresume.exe
2011-07-08 14:47 . 2009-07-13 23:39	2755072	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\themeui.dll
2011-07-08 14:47 . 2009-07-13 23:39	245760	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\uxtheme.dll
2011-07-08 12:33 . 2009-07-13 23:54	2851328	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\themeui.dll
2011-07-08 12:33 . 2009-07-13 23:54	44544	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\themeservice.dll
2011-07-08 12:33 . 2009-07-13 23:55	332288	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
2011-07-06 15:14 . 2011-08-01 14:28	145008	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\idmwfp.sys
2011-07-05 13:07 . 2011-07-05 13:07	94208	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\QuickTimeVR.qtx
2011-07-05 13:07 . 2011-07-05 13:07	69632	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\QuickTime.qts
2011-06-13 21:39 . 2011-06-13 21:39	50536	----a-w-	c:\windows\UTP.exe
2011-06-12 10:14 . 2011-06-12 10:14	770560	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\MetroClock.scr
2011-06-03 19:12 . 2011-06-03 19:12	755320	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\awrdscdc.ax
.
.
------- Sigcheck -------
Note: Unsigned files aren't necessarily malware.
.
[7] 2009-10-31 . B8EC4BD49CE8F6FC457721BFC210B67F . 2870272 . . [6.1.7600.20563] .. c:\windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20563_none_ae46d6aeac7ca7c7\explorer.exe
[-] 2009-10-31 . 29767480ABD323C2C7A3FCB834A83418 . 2908160 . . [6.1.7600.16385] .. c:\windows\explorer.exe
[7] 2009-10-31 . 9AAAEC8DAC27AA17B053E6352AD233AE . 2870272 . . [6.1.7600.16450] .. c:\windows\8 Skin Pack\Backup\explorer.exe
[7] 2009-10-31 . 9AAAEC8DAC27AA17B053E6352AD233AE . 2870272 . . [6.1.7600.16450] .. c:\windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16450_none_adc508f19359a007\explorer.exe
[7] 2009-08-03 . 700073016DAC1C3D2E7E2CE4223334B6 . 2868224 . . [6.1.7600.20500] .. c:\windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20500_none_ae84b558ac4eb41c\explorer.exe
[7] 2009-08-03 . F170B4A061C9E026437B193B4D571799 . 2868224 . . [6.1.7600.16404] .. c:\windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16404_none_adff19b5932d79ae\explorer.exe
[7] 2009-07-14 . C235A51CB740E45FFA0EBFB9BAFCDA64 . 2868224 . . [6.1.7600.16385] .. c:\windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_ada998b9936d7566\explorer.exe
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F}"= "c:\progra~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTNavAssist.dll" [2011-03-16 214840]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{81017ea9-9aa8-4a6a-9734-7af40e7d593f}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\YTNavAssist.YTNavAssistPlugin.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{A31F34A1-EBD2-45A2-BF6D-231C1B987CC8}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\YTNavAssist.YTNavAssistPlugin]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Wow6432Node\~\Browser Helper Objects\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}]
2011-05-17 07:59	1490312	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}"= "c:\program files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll" [2011-05-17 1490312]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{d4027c7f-154a-4066-a1ad-4243d8127440}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2996F0E7-292B-4CAE-893F-47B8B1C05B56}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"CAHeadless"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\CAHeadless\ElementsAutoAnalyzer.exe" [2009-10-09 615808]
"BitComet"="c:\program files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe" [2011-04-22 12401968]
"Messenger (Yahoo!)"="c:\progra~2\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" [2010-11-09 6174008]
"Search Protection"="c:\program files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe" [2009-02-23 111856]
"WordWeb"="c:\program files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe" [2009-11-08 65216]
"IDMan"="c:\program files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe" [2011-08-01 3417496]
"Skype"="c:\program files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" [2011-08-18 17360520]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IAStorIcon"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" [2009-11-20 284696]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" [2010-01-14 98304]
"PMBVolumeWatcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe" [2009-10-24 597792]
"SHTtray.exe"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe" [2009-10-15 99624]
"googletalk"="c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" [2007-01-01 3739648]
"GrooveMonitor"="c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2006-10-26 31016]
"PWRISOVM.EXE"="c:\program files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE" [2010-04-12 180224]
"YSearchProtection"="c:\program files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe" [2009-02-23 111856]
"ApnUpdater"="c:\program files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe" [2011-05-17 395144]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2011-06-06 937920]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-07-05 421888]
"avgnt"="c:\program files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" [2011-04-21 281768]
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware"="c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" [2011-07-08 449584]
"WinampAgent"="c:\program files (x86)\Winamp\winampa.exe" [2010-07-12 74752]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 0 (0x0)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableSecureUIAPaths"= 0 (0x0)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"EnableLUA"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\VESWinlogon]
2009-12-02 05:03	98304	----a-w-	c:\windows\System32\VESWinlogon.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\mcmscsvc]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MCODS]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MsMpSvc]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run-]
"ISBMgr.exe"="c:\program files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe"
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center]
"FirewallOverride"=dword:00000001
"DisableThumbnailCache"=dword:00000001
.
R2 KMService;KMService; [x]
R2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;c:\program files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe [x]
R2 Roxio Upnp Server 10;Roxio Upnp Server 10;c:\program files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUpnpService10.exe [2009-08-31 362992]
R3 BITCOMET_HELPER_SERVICE;BitComet Disk Boost Service;c:\program files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometService.exe [2010-12-28 1296728]
R3 btusbflt;Bluetooth USB Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\btusbflt.sys [x]
R3 btwl2cap;Bluetooth L2CAP Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys [x]
R3 CTUPnPSv;Creative Centrale Media Server;c:\program files (x86)\Creative\Creative Centrale\CTUPnPSv.exe [2008-05-21 64000]
R3 ew_hwusbdev;Huawei MobileBroadband USB PNP Device;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ew_hwusbdev.sys [x]
R3 hitmanpro35;Hitman Pro 3.5 Support Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\hitmanpro35.sys [x]
R3 Impcd;Impcd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Impcd.sys [x]
R3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
R3 MpNWMon;Microsoft Malware Protection Network Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys [x]
R3 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys [x]
R3 NisSrv;Microsoft Network Inspection;c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe [2011-04-27 288272]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-01-09 4925184]
R3 Roxio UPnP Renderer 10;Roxio UPnP Renderer 10;c:\program files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUPnPRenderer10.exe [2009-08-31 313840]
R3 SampleCollector;Intel(R) Sample Collector;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe [2009-09-17 167424]
R3 sdAuxService;PC Tools Auxiliary Service;c:\program files (x86)\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe [2010-03-11 366840]
R3 VcmXmlIfHelper;VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe [2009-09-09 110960]
R3 VUAgent;VUAgent;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Update 5\VUAgent.exe [2011-04-20 1021840]
S0 PCTCore;PCTools KDS;c:\windows\system32\drivers\PCTCore64.sys [x]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S1 LUMDriver;LUMDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\LUMDriver.sys [x]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [x]
S2 AdobeActiveFileMonitor8.0;Adobe Active File Monitor V8;c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe [2009-10-09 169312]
S2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2011-06-06 64952]
S2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [x]
S2 AntiVirSchedulerService;Avira AntiVir Scheduler;c:\program files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe [2011-04-21 136360]
S2 cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE [2010-02-27 821664]
S2 DCService.exe;DCService.exe;c:\programdata\DatacardService\DCService.exe [2010-05-08 229376]
S2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2009-11-20 13336]
S2 IDMWFP;IDMWFP;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\idmwfp.sys [x]
S2 MBAMService;MBAMService;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [2011-07-08 366640]
S2 PMBDeviceInfoProvider;PMBDeviceInfoProvider;c:\program files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe [2009-10-24 360224]
S2 rimspci;rimspci;c:\windows\system32\drivers\rimssne64.sys [x]
S2 risdsnpe;risdsnpe;c:\windows\system32\drivers\risdsne64.sys [x]
S2 sftlist;Application Virtualization Client;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe [2009-12-02 483688]
S2 SOHCImp;VAIO Media plus Content Importer;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe [2009-10-15 120104]
S2 SOHDBSvr;VAIO Media plus Database Manager;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDBSvr.exe [2009-10-15 70952]
S2 SOHDms;VAIO Media plus Digital Media Server;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDms.exe [2009-10-15 427304]
S2 SOHDs;VAIO Media plus Device Searcher;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe [2009-10-15 75048]
S2 SOHPlMgr;VAIO Media plus Playlist Manager;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHPlMgr.exe [2009-10-15 91432]
S2 uCamMonitor;CamMonitor;c:\program files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe [2008-09-18 104960]
S2 UNS;Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2009-12-14 2320920]
S2 VCFw;VAIO Content Folder Watcher;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe [2009-09-15 642416]
S2 VcmIAlzMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe [2009-09-16 480624]
S2 VcmINSMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe [2009-09-02 361840]
S2 VSNService;VSNService;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe [2009-11-26 821760]
S3 ArcSoftKsUFilter;ArcSoft Magic-I Visual Effect;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys [x]
S3 HECIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [x]
S3 huawei_enumerator;huawei_enumerator;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ew_jubusenum.sys [x]
S3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [x]
S3 SFEP;Sony Firmware Extension Parser;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SFEP.sys [x]
S3 Sftfs;Sftfs;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys [x]
S3 Sftplay;Sftplay;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys [x]
S3 Sftredir;Sftredir;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys [x]
S3 Sftvol;Sftvol;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys [x]
S3 sftvsa;Application Virtualization Service Agent;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe [2009-12-02 209768]
S3 VAIO Power Management;VAIO Power Management;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe [2009-12-01 571248]
S3 yukonw7;NDIS6.2 Miniport Driver for Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\yk62x64.sys [x]
.
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-08-31 c:\windows\Tasks\Google Software Updater.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2011-03-28 14:36]
.
2011-08-31 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-819977800-1793213826-3681254355-1000Core.job
- c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-04-02 09:32]
.
2011-08-31 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-819977800-1793213826-3681254355-1000UA.job
- c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-04-02 09:32]
.
2011-08-31 c:\windows\Tasks\RegistryBooster.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\rbmonitor.exe [2010-12-07 16:38]
.
2011-08-31 c:\windows\Tasks\SpeedUpMyPC.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Uniblue\SpeedUpMyPC\spmonitor.exe [2011-07-09 10:10]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\IDM Shell Extension]
@="{CDC95B92-E27C-4745-A8C5-64A52A78855D}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CDC95B92-E27C-4745-A8C5-64A52A78855D}]
2011-05-30 16:50	22408	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMShellExt64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RtHDVCpl"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" [2009-12-16 9636896]
"MSC"="c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" [2011-06-15 1436736]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=0x0
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.bigseekpro.com/lionskin/{A5EA7007-1C55-4819-800E-DA5467129CFE}
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
mStart Page = hxxp://search.ChatVibes.com
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: &D&ownload &with BitComet - c:\program files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
IE: &D&ownload all with BitComet - c:\program files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
IE: &Download by Orbit - c:\program files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
IE: &Grab video by Orbit - c:\program files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
IE: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - c:\windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
IE: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - c:\program files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
IE: Down&load all by Orbit - c:\program files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
IE: Download all links with IDM - c:\program files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
IE: Download with IDM - c:\program files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
IE: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
LSP: c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\PC Tools\Lsp\PCTLsp.dll
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\o3upisnm.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://search.chatvibes.com/|http://www.sony.co.in/productcategory/it+personal+computer?site=hp_en_IN_i
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: WCaptureX: [email protected] - c:\program files (x86)\WordWeb\WCaptureMoz
FF - Ext: IDM CC: [email protected] - c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\IDM\idmmzcc5
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
URLSearchHooks-{7bf3213c-29b9-4150-935c-5d861c4ec978} - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-mcagent_exe - c:\program files (x86)\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-tray_ico - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-tray_ico2 - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-tray_ico3 - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-tray_ico4 - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-c:\program files (x86)\Free Video Zilla\FVZilla.exe - (no file)
WebBrowser-{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - (no file)
HKLM-Run-Apoint - c:\program files (x86)\Apoint\Apoint.exe
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\SampleCollector]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe\" \"/service\" \"/counter=\Processor(_Total)\% Processor Time:5\" \"/counter=\PhysicalDisk(_Total)\Disk Bytes/sec:5\" \"/counter=\Network Interface(*)\Bytes Total/sec:5\" \"/directory=inteldata\""
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-819977800-1793213826-3681254355-1000_Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{7B8E9164-324D-4A2E-A46D-0165FB2000EC}]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
"scansk"=hex(0):28,9b,9e,b0,3d,d8,3d,c5,3b,82,b8,e5,bb,7b,b1,ad,84,3a,0d,4f,c3,
f7,eb,9a,dc,6c,a3,99,15,68,b9,d2,3d,29,48,c8,a7,31,17,5f,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-819977800-1793213826-3681254355-1000_Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{cb69f40a-f7e0-4bd3-88e9-a9eb737351c4}]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
"Model"=dword:000000e0
"Therad"=dword:0000001b
"MData"=hex(0):73,d5,cf,b8,a4,07,89,80,31,e4,35,6b,2a,ca,fe,43,b6,1f,81,1f,5a,
1b,4d,36,46,8f,3c,f2,5c,68,ee,21,46,8f,3c,f2,5c,68,ee,21,46,8f,3c,f2,5c,68,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10p_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10p_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10p.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10p.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10p.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10p.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\McAfee]
"SymbolicLinkValue"=hex(6):5c,00,72,00,65,00,67,00,69,00,73,00,74,00,72,00,79,
00,5c,00,6d,00,61,00,63,00,68,00,69,00,6e,00,65,00,5c,00,53,00,6f,00,66,00,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0004\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0005\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0006\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2011-08-31 22:28:03
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-08-31 16:58
.
Pre-Run: 15,473,922,048 bytes free
Post-Run: 14,897,471,488 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - CC5D05D15110EDBECA827740DF4B7405

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at PM 11:24:27, on 31-08-2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16722)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\rbmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue\SpeedUpMyPC\spmonitor.exe
C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCSHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitdm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitnet.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Reliance Netconnect - Broadband+\Reliance Netconnect.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bigseekpro.com/lionskin/{A5EA7007-1C55-4819-800E-DA5467129CFE}
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.ChatVibes.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: YTNavAssist.YTNavAssistPlugin Class - {81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTNavAssist.dll
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GR469A~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Grab Pro - {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Nero Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PMBVolumeWatcher] c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SHTtray.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ApnUpdater] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CAHeadless] c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\CAHeadless\ElementsAutoAnalyzer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitComet] "C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe" /tray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WordWeb] "C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe" -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - Startup: FVZilla.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Video Zilla\FVZilla.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Aura.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\Aura\Aura.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Orbit.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitdm.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TaskbarUserTile.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\TaskbarUserTile\UserTile.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windchill ProductPoint Client Manager.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{318651AC-CCCD-4006-8806-B0BF8B5CDF51}: NameServer = 202.138.103.190 202.138.117.60
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA32A~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V8 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor8.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: BitComet Disk Boost Service (BITCOMET_HELPER_SERVICE) - www.BitComet.com - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: CT Device Query service (CTDevice_Srv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Centrale Media Server (CTUPnPSv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Centrale\CTUPnPSv.exe
O23 - Service: DCService.exe - Unknown owner - C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: KMService - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~2\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Spam Service (MSK80Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Blaze Media Pro\NMSAccess32.exe
O23 - Service: PMBDeviceInfoProvider - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUPnPRenderer10.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUpnpService10.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Sample Collector (SampleCollector) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PC Tools Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spyware Doctor\pctsAuxs.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Security Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spyware Doctor\pctsSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Content Importer (SOHCImp) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Database Manager (SOHDBSvr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDBSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Digital Media Server (SOHDms) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDms.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Device Searcher (SOHDs) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Playlist Manager (SOHPlMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHPlMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe,-1 (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: CamMonitor (uCamMonitor) - ArcSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Event Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Power Management - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Folder Watcher (VCFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager (VcmIAlzMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager (VcmINSMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface (VcmXmlIfHelper) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VSNService - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VUAgent - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 5\VUAgent.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Database Service (VzCdbSvc) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 21462 bytes


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

hi cookiegal

I am really very very thankful to u always. Now my facebook is opening.
thanks alot.....
but shall i know, what problem in my system??? will u tel tat


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We're not finished yet. Please follow through until the end of the clean up.

Open Notepad and copy and paste the text in the code box below into it:


```
File::
c:\windows\unrar.exe 
C:\Windows\SysWow64\ConduitEngine.tmp

Folder::
c:\windows\ufa
c:\windows\av_ico
c:\windows\update.tray-9-0
c:\windows\update.tray-8-0
```
Save the file to your desktop and name it CFScript.txt

Referring to the picture below, drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply together with a new HijackThis log.

*Note: These instructions and script were created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these instructions or use this script as it could damage the workings of your system.*

Also, please do this:

Please go to *VirusTotal* and upload the following file for scanning.

Click *Browse*
Copy and paste the contents of the following code box into the text box next to *File name:* then click *Open* 

```
c:\windows\explorer.exe
```

Click *Send File*
If confronted with two options, choose *Reanalyse file now*
Wait for the scan to finish and then copy and paste the URL from your browser address bar in your next reply please.


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

ComboFix 11-08-31.04 - sony 01-09-2011 17:13:29.2.4 - x64
Running from: c:\users\sony\Downloads\Programs\puppy.exe
Command switches used :: c:\users\sony\Desktop\CFScript.txt
.
FILE ::
"c:\windows\SysWow64\ConduitEngine.tmp"
"c:\windows\unrar.exe"
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\windows\av_ico
c:\windows\av_ico\ico_avira_start.ico
c:\windows\av_ico\ico_mcafee_start.ico
c:\windows\ufa
c:\windows\ufa\ufa.exe
c:\windows\update.tray-8-0
c:\windows\update.tray-9-0
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-08-01 to 2011-09-01 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-09-01 11:57 . 2011-09-01 11:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2011-09-01 11:57 . 2011-09-01 11:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Administrator\AppData\Local\temp
2011-08-31 20:25 . 2011-02-18 06:33	31232	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\prevhost.exe
2011-08-31 20:25 . 2011-02-18 05:33	31232	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\prevhost.exe
2011-08-31 18:00 . 2011-08-16 03:18	8862544	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{F4E3B98C-8DD1-458B-A576-C551852506FB}\mpengine.dll
2011-08-31 18:00 . 2011-05-24 13:44	270720	------w-	c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2011-08-31 17:17 . 2011-08-31 17:17	0	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\sho655A.tmp
2011-08-31 14:47 . 2011-08-31 14:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Security Client
2011-08-31 14:47 . 2011-08-31 14:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client
2011-08-31 14:47 . 2010-04-09 11:06	374664	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\netio.sys
2011-08-31 13:35 . 2011-08-31 13:35	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Winamp Detect
2011-08-31 13:34 . 2011-08-31 14:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Winamp
2011-08-31 13:34 . 2011-08-31 13:45	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Winamp
2011-08-30 04:37 . 2011-08-30 04:37	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2011-08-30 04:36 . 2011-07-08 02:25	41272	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2011-08-30 04:36 . 2011-08-30 04:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Malwarebytes
2011-08-30 04:36 . 2011-08-30 04:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2011-08-30 04:36 . 2011-07-08 02:25	25912	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-08-29 08:14 . 2011-08-29 08:14	388096	----a-r-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2011-08-29 08:14 . 2011-08-29 08:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Trend Micro
2011-08-29 06:08 . 2011-09-01 11:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\FVZilla
2011-08-29 06:08 . 2011-09-01 11:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Free Video Zilla
2011-08-27 03:13 . 2011-09-01 11:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Skype
2011-08-27 03:13 . 2011-09-01 11:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Skype
2011-08-24 15:21 . 2011-08-24 15:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Threat Expert
2011-08-24 09:28 . 2011-08-24 09:28	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Avira
2011-08-24 09:27 . 2011-08-24 14:24	88288	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgntflt.sys
2011-08-24 09:27 . 2011-08-24 14:24	123784	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avipbb.sys
2011-08-24 09:27 . 2011-08-24 09:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Avira
2011-08-24 09:27 . 2011-08-24 09:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Avira
2011-08-24 05:23 . 2011-08-24 05:49	25160	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hitmanpro35.sys
2011-08-24 05:23 . 2011-08-24 05:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Hitman Pro 3.5
2011-08-24 05:22 . 2011-08-24 05:46	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Hitman Pro
2011-08-23 17:16 . 2011-09-01 11:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Spyware Doctor
2011-08-23 17:16 . 2011-09-01 11:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\PC Tools
2011-08-23 17:16 . 2011-09-01 11:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\PC Tools
2011-08-23 14:36 . 2011-08-23 14:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Google
2011-08-23 14:36 . 2011-08-23 14:40	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Google Updater
2011-08-21 17:23 . 2011-08-21 17:57	246272	----a-w-	c:\windows\unrar.exe
2011-08-18 18:50 . 2011-08-18 18:50	159744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
2011-08-18 18:50 . 2011-08-18 18:50	159744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
2011-08-18 18:50 . 2011-08-18 18:50	159744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
2011-08-18 18:50 . 2011-08-18 18:50	159744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
2011-08-18 18:50 . 2011-08-18 18:50	159744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
2011-08-18 18:50 . 2011-08-18 18:50	159744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
2011-08-18 18:50 . 2011-08-18 18:50	159744	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npqtplugin.dll
2011-08-18 18:49 . 2011-08-18 18:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime
2011-08-18 18:47 . 2011-08-18 18:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Apple Software Update
2011-08-09 18:26 . 2008-09-25 09:06	974848	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\mfc70.dll
2011-08-09 18:26 . 2008-09-25 09:06	487424	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\msvcp70.dll
2011-08-09 14:27 . 2011-08-17 17:24	404640	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-08-09 14:11 . 2011-08-09 14:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Elaborate Bytes
2011-08-09 09:31 . 2011-08-09 18:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\AVS4YOU
2011-08-09 09:29 . 2011-06-08 05:23	10915840	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\libmfxhw32.dll
2011-08-09 09:29 . 2011-06-08 05:23	10833920	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\libmfxsw32.dll
2011-08-09 09:29 . 2011-08-09 09:30	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\AVSMedia
2011-08-09 09:29 . 2011-08-09 18:28	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\AVS4YOU
2011-08-09 09:29 . 2011-08-09 09:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\AVS4YOU
2011-08-09 05:15 . 2011-08-30 08:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\IDM
2011-08-09 05:14 . 2011-08-09 05:15	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Download Manager
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-08-04 16:48 . 2011-07-02 20:44	952	--sha-w-	c:\programdata\KGyGaAvL.sys
2011-07-19 13:29 . 2011-07-19 13:29	0	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\ConduitEngine.tmp
2011-07-09 01:33 . 2011-04-17 11:22	603976	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\winload~2.exe
2011-07-09 01:33 . 2011-04-17 11:22	591360	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\winload.exe
2011-07-09 01:33 . 2011-04-17 11:22	518160	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\winresume~2.exe
2011-07-09 01:33 . 2011-04-17 11:22	506368	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\winresume.exe
2011-07-08 14:47 . 2009-07-13 23:39	2755072	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\themeui.dll
2011-07-08 14:47 . 2009-07-13 23:39	245760	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\uxtheme.dll
2011-07-08 12:33 . 2009-07-13 23:54	2851328	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\themeui.dll
2011-07-08 12:33 . 2009-07-13 23:54	44544	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\themeservice.dll
2011-07-08 12:33 . 2009-07-13 23:55	332288	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
2011-07-06 15:14 . 2011-08-01 14:28	145008	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\idmwfp.sys
2011-07-05 13:07 . 2011-07-05 13:07	94208	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\QuickTimeVR.qtx
2011-07-05 13:07 . 2011-07-05 13:07	69632	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\QuickTime.qts
2011-06-13 21:39 . 2011-06-13 21:39	50536	----a-w-	c:\windows\UTP.exe
2011-06-12 10:14 . 2011-06-12 10:14	770560	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\MetroClock.scr
2011-06-03 19:12 . 2011-06-03 19:12	755320	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\awrdscdc.ax
.
.
------- Sigcheck -------
Note: Unsigned files aren't necessarily malware.
.
[7] 2009-10-31 . B8EC4BD49CE8F6FC457721BFC210B67F . 2870272 . . [6.1.7600.20563] .. c:\windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20563_none_ae46d6aeac7ca7c7\explorer.exe
[-] 2009-10-31 . 29767480ABD323C2C7A3FCB834A83418 . 2908160 . . [6.1.7600.16385] .. c:\windows\explorer.exe
[7] 2009-10-31 . 9AAAEC8DAC27AA17B053E6352AD233AE . 2870272 . . [6.1.7600.16450] .. c:\windows\8 Skin Pack\Backup\explorer.exe
[7] 2009-10-31 . 9AAAEC8DAC27AA17B053E6352AD233AE . 2870272 . . [6.1.7600.16450] .. c:\windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16450_none_adc508f19359a007\explorer.exe
[7] 2009-08-03 . 700073016DAC1C3D2E7E2CE4223334B6 . 2868224 . . [6.1.7600.20500] .. c:\windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20500_none_ae84b558ac4eb41c\explorer.exe
[7] 2009-08-03 . F170B4A061C9E026437B193B4D571799 . 2868224 . . [6.1.7600.16404] .. c:\windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16404_none_adff19b5932d79ae\explorer.exe
[7] 2009-07-14 . C235A51CB740E45FFA0EBFB9BAFCDA64 . 2868224 . . [6.1.7600.16385] .. c:\windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_ada998b9936d7566\explorer.exe
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_16.52.54 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2011-08-31 20:37 . 2011-08-31 20:37	13585 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\SoftGrid Client\Icon Cache\icon_ex.dat
- 2011-08-31 14:49 . 2011-08-31 14:49	13585 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\SoftGrid Client\Icon Cache\icon_ex.dat
- 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2011-08-31 14:50	32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2011-09-01 11:18	32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2011-09-01 11:18	32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
- 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2011-08-31 14:50	32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2010-05-19 21:01 . 2011-09-01 11:21	83880 c:\windows\system32\wdi\ShutdownPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData.bin
+ 2009-07-14 05:10 . 2011-09-01 11:21	37216 c:\windows\system32\wdi\BootPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData.bin
+ 2011-03-25 10:01 . 2011-08-31 17:22	16242 c:\windows\system32\wdi\{86432a0b-3c7d-4ddf-a89c-172faa90485d}\S-1-5-21-819977800-1793213826-3681254355-1000_UserData.bin
- 2011-03-25 21:45 . 2011-08-31 14:53	16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2011-03-25 21:45 . 2011-09-01 11:24	16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
- 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2011-08-31 14:53	16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2011-09-01 11:24	16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2009-07-14 04:46 . 2011-09-01 11:22	63160 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\SoftwareProtectionPlatform\Cache\cache.dat
+ 2011-03-26 08:18 . 2011-09-01 11:21	16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
- 2011-03-26 08:18 . 2011-08-31 16:03	16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
- 2011-03-26 08:18 . 2011-08-31 16:03	16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-03-26 08:18 . 2011-09-01 11:21	16384 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-03-17 14:30 . 2011-03-17 14:30	90624 c:\windows\Installer\3b31a.msp
+ 2011-09-01 11:17 . 2011-09-01 11:17	2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive1.dat
- 2011-08-31 14:50 . 2011-08-31 14:50	2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive1.dat
+ 2011-09-01 11:17 . 2011-09-01 11:17	2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
- 2011-08-31 14:50 . 2011-08-31 14:50	2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
- 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2011-08-31 14:50	458752 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2011-09-01 11:18	458752 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2011-03-25 21:45 . 2011-08-31 14:53	131072 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2011-03-25 21:45 . 2011-09-01 11:24	131072 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2009-07-14 05:01 . 2011-08-31 14:49	538424 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-System.dat
+ 2009-07-14 05:01 . 2011-08-31 20:37	538424 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-System.dat
+ 2009-07-14 02:34 . 2011-09-01 11:21	9961472 c:\windows\system32\SMI\Store\Machine\schema.dat
- 2009-07-14 02:34 . 2011-08-31 16:24	9961472 c:\windows\system32\SMI\Store\Machine\schema.dat
- 2009-07-14 04:45 . 2011-08-31 14:53	3375473 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\SoftwareProtectionPlatform\tokens.dat
+ 2009-07-14 04:45 . 2011-09-01 11:22	3375473 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\SoftwareProtectionPlatform\tokens.dat
+ 2011-03-28 12:55 . 2011-08-31 20:37	4213448 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache3.0.0.0.dat
- 2011-03-28 12:55 . 2011-08-30 18:30	4213448 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache3.0.0.0.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks]
"{81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F}"= "c:\progra~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTNavAssist.dll" [2011-03-16 214840]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{81017ea9-9aa8-4a6a-9734-7af40e7d593f}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\YTNavAssist.YTNavAssistPlugin.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{A31F34A1-EBD2-45A2-BF6D-231C1B987CC8}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\YTNavAssist.YTNavAssistPlugin]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Wow6432Node\~\Browser Helper Objects\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}]
2011-05-17 07:59	1490312	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}"= "c:\program files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll" [2011-05-17 1490312]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{d4027c7f-154a-4066-a1ad-4243d8127440}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2996F0E7-292B-4CAE-893F-47B8B1C05B56}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"CAHeadless"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\CAHeadless\ElementsAutoAnalyzer.exe" [2009-10-09 615808]
"BitComet"="c:\program files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe" [2011-04-22 12401968]
"Messenger (Yahoo!)"="c:\progra~2\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" [2010-11-09 6174008]
"Search Protection"="c:\program files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe" [2009-02-23 111856]
"WordWeb"="c:\program files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe" [2009-11-08 65216]
"IDMan"="c:\program files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe" [2011-08-01 3417496]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IAStorIcon"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" [2009-11-20 284696]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" [2010-01-14 98304]
"PMBVolumeWatcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe" [2009-10-24 597792]
"SHTtray.exe"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe" [2009-10-15 99624]
"googletalk"="c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" [2007-01-01 3739648]
"GrooveMonitor"="c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2006-10-26 31016]
"PWRISOVM.EXE"="c:\program files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE" [2010-04-12 180224]
"YSearchProtection"="c:\program files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe" [2009-02-23 111856]
"ApnUpdater"="c:\program files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe" [2011-05-17 395144]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2011-06-06 937920]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-07-05 421888]
"avgnt"="c:\program files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" [2011-04-21 281768]
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware"="c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" [2011-07-08 449584]
"WinampAgent"="c:\program files (x86)\Winamp\winampa.exe" [2010-07-12 74752]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 0 (0x0)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableSecureUIAPaths"= 0 (0x0)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"EnableLUA"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\VESWinlogon]
2009-12-02 05:03	98304	----a-w-	c:\windows\System32\VESWinlogon.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\mcmscsvc]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MCODS]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MsMpSvc]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run-]
"ISBMgr.exe"="c:\program files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe"
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center]
"FirewallOverride"=dword:00000001
"DisableThumbnailCache"=dword:00000001
.
R2 KMService;KMService; [x]
R2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;c:\program files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe [x]
R2 Roxio Upnp Server 10;Roxio Upnp Server 10;c:\program files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUpnpService10.exe [2009-08-31 362992]
R2 SOHDs;VAIO Media plus Device Searcher;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe [2009-10-15 75048]
R3 btusbflt;Bluetooth USB Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\btusbflt.sys [x]
R3 btwl2cap;Bluetooth L2CAP Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys [x]
R3 CTUPnPSv;Creative Centrale Media Server;c:\program files (x86)\Creative\Creative Centrale\CTUPnPSv.exe [2008-05-21 64000]
R3 ew_hwusbdev;Huawei MobileBroadband USB PNP Device;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ew_hwusbdev.sys [x]
R3 hitmanpro35;Hitman Pro 3.5 Support Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\hitmanpro35.sys [x]
R3 Impcd;Impcd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Impcd.sys [x]
R3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
R3 MpNWMon;Microsoft Malware Protection Network Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys [x]
R3 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys [x]
R3 NisSrv;Microsoft Network Inspection;c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe [2011-04-27 288272]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-01-09 4925184]
R3 Roxio UPnP Renderer 10;Roxio UPnP Renderer 10;c:\program files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUPnPRenderer10.exe [2009-08-31 313840]
R3 SampleCollector;Intel(R) Sample Collector;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe [2009-09-17 167424]
R3 VcmXmlIfHelper;VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe [2009-09-09 110960]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S1 LUMDriver;LUMDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\LUMDriver.sys [x]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [x]
S2 AdobeActiveFileMonitor8.0;Adobe Active File Monitor V8;c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe [2009-10-09 169312]
S2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2011-06-06 64952]
S2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [x]
S2 AntiVirSchedulerService;Avira AntiVir Scheduler;c:\program files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe [2011-04-21 136360]
S2 cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE [2010-02-27 821664]
S2 DCService.exe;DCService.exe;c:\programdata\DatacardService\DCService.exe [2010-05-08 229376]
S2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2009-11-20 13336]
S2 IDMWFP;IDMWFP;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\idmwfp.sys [x]
S2 MBAMService;MBAMService;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [2011-07-08 366640]
S2 PMBDeviceInfoProvider;PMBDeviceInfoProvider;c:\program files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe [2009-10-24 360224]
S2 rimspci;rimspci;c:\windows\system32\drivers\rimssne64.sys [x]
S2 risdsnpe;risdsnpe;c:\windows\system32\drivers\risdsne64.sys [x]
S2 sftlist;Application Virtualization Client;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe [2009-12-02 483688]
S2 SOHCImp;VAIO Media plus Content Importer;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe [2009-10-15 120104]
S2 SOHDBSvr;VAIO Media plus Database Manager;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDBSvr.exe [2009-10-15 70952]
S2 SOHDms;VAIO Media plus Digital Media Server;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDms.exe [2009-10-15 427304]
S2 SOHPlMgr;VAIO Media plus Playlist Manager;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHPlMgr.exe [2009-10-15 91432]
S2 uCamMonitor;CamMonitor;c:\program files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe [2008-09-18 104960]
S2 UNS;Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2009-12-14 2320920]
S2 VCFw;VAIO Content Folder Watcher;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe [2009-09-15 642416]
S2 VcmIAlzMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe [2009-09-16 480624]
S2 VcmINSMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe [2009-09-02 361840]
S2 VSNService;VSNService;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe [2009-11-26 821760]
S3 ArcSoftKsUFilter;ArcSoft Magic-I Visual Effect;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys [x]
S3 BITCOMET_HELPER_SERVICE;BitComet Disk Boost Service;c:\program files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometService.exe [2010-12-28 1296728]
S3 HECIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [x]
S3 huawei_enumerator;huawei_enumerator;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ew_jubusenum.sys [x]
S3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [x]
S3 SFEP;Sony Firmware Extension Parser;c:\windows\system32\drivers\SFEP.sys [x]
S3 Sftfs;Sftfs;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys [x]
S3 Sftplay;Sftplay;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys [x]
S3 Sftredir;Sftredir;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys [x]
S3 Sftvol;Sftvol;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys [x]
S3 sftvsa;Application Virtualization Service Agent;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe [2009-12-02 209768]
S3 VAIO Power Management;VAIO Power Management;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe [2009-12-01 571248]
S3 VUAgent;VUAgent;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Update 5\VUAgent.exe [2011-04-20 1021840]
S3 yukonw7;NDIS6.2 Miniport Driver for Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\yk62x64.sys [x]
S4 PCTCore;PCTools KDS;c:\windows\system32\drivers\PCTCore64.sys [x]
.
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-09-01 c:\windows\Tasks\Google Software Updater.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2011-03-28 14:36]
.
2011-09-01 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-819977800-1793213826-3681254355-1000Core.job
- c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-04-02 09:32]
.
2011-09-01 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-819977800-1793213826-3681254355-1000UA.job
- c:\users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-04-02 09:32]
.
2011-09-01 c:\windows\Tasks\RegistryBooster.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\rbmonitor.exe [2010-12-07 16:38]
.
2011-09-01 c:\windows\Tasks\SpeedUpMyPC.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Uniblue\SpeedUpMyPC\spmonitor.exe [2011-07-09 10:10]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\IDM Shell Extension]
@="{CDC95B92-E27C-4745-A8C5-64A52A78855D}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CDC95B92-E27C-4745-A8C5-64A52A78855D}]
2011-05-30 16:50	22408	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMShellExt64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RtHDVCpl"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" [2009-12-16 9636896]
"Apoint"="c:\program files (x86)\Apoint\Apoint.exe" [BU]
"MSC"="c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" [2011-06-15 1436736]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.bigseekpro.com/lionskin/{A5EA7007-1C55-4819-800E-DA5467129CFE}
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
mStart Page = hxxp://search.ChatVibes.com
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: &D&ownload &with BitComet - c:\program files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
IE: &D&ownload all with BitComet - c:\program files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
IE: &Download by Orbit - c:\program files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
IE: &Grab video by Orbit - c:\program files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
IE: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - c:\windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
IE: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - c:\program files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
IE: Down&load all by Orbit - c:\program files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
IE: Download all links with IDM - c:\program files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
IE: Download with IDM - c:\program files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
IE: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\o3upisnm.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://search.chatvibes.com/|http://www.sony.co.in/productcategory/it+personal+computer?site=hp_en_IN_i
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
FF - Ext: Default: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd} - c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
FF - Ext: WCaptureX: [email protected] - c:\program files (x86)\WordWeb\WCaptureMoz
FF - Ext: IDM CC: [email protected] - c:\users\sony\AppData\Roaming\IDM\idmmzcc5
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
WebBrowser-{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - (no file)
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\SampleCollector]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe\" \"/service\" \"/counter=\Processor(_Total)\% Processor Time:5\" \"/counter=\PhysicalDisk(_Total)\Disk Bytes/sec:5\" \"/counter=\Network Interface(*)\Bytes Total/sec:5\" \"/directory=inteldata\""
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-819977800-1793213826-3681254355-1000_Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{7B8E9164-324D-4A2E-A46D-0165FB2000EC}]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
"scansk"=hex(0):28,9b,9e,b0,3d,d8,3d,c5,3b,82,b8,e5,bb,7b,b1,ad,84,3a,0d,4f,c3,
f7,eb,9a,dc,6c,a3,99,15,68,b9,d2,3d,29,48,c8,a7,31,17,5f,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-819977800-1793213826-3681254355-1000_Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{cb69f40a-f7e0-4bd3-88e9-a9eb737351c4}]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
"Model"=dword:000000e0
"Therad"=dword:0000001b
"MData"=hex(0):73,d5,cf,b8,a4,07,89,80,31,e4,35,6b,2a,ca,fe,43,b6,1f,81,1f,5a,
1b,4d,36,46,8f,3c,f2,5c,68,ee,21,46,8f,3c,f2,5c,68,ee,21,46,8f,3c,f2,5c,68,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10p_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10p_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10p.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10p.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10p.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10p.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\McAfee]
"SymbolicLinkValue"=hex(6):5c,00,72,00,65,00,67,00,69,00,73,00,74,00,72,00,79,
00,5c,00,6d,00,61,00,63,00,68,00,69,00,6e,00,65,00,5c,00,53,00,6f,00,66,00,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0004\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0005\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0006\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2011-09-01 17:32:28
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-09-01 12:02
ComboFix2.txt 2011-08-31 16:58
.
Pre-Run: 15,931,994,112 bytes free
Post-Run: 15,731,834,880 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 3C5BB85D4CBD9834394C76D5F766A7AD

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at PM 05:47:36, on 01-09-2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16722)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue\SpeedUpMyPC\spmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\rbmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Google Talk Plugin\googletalkplugin.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\registrybooster.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\rbnotifier.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Reliance Netconnect - Broadband+\Reliance Netconnect.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bigseekpro.com/lionskin/{A5EA7007-1C55-4819-800E-DA5467129CFE}
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.ChatVibes.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: YTNavAssist.YTNavAssistPlugin Class - {81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTNavAssist.dll
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GR469A~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Grab Pro - {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Nero Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PMBVolumeWatcher] c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SHTtray.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ApnUpdater] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CAHeadless] c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\CAHeadless\ElementsAutoAnalyzer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitComet] "C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe" /tray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WordWeb] "C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe" -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - Startup: FVZilla.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Video Zilla\FVZilla.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Aura.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\Aura\Aura.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Orbit.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitdm.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TaskbarUserTile.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\TaskbarUserTile\UserTile.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windchill ProductPoint Client Manager.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{318651AC-CCCD-4006-8806-B0BF8B5CDF51}: NameServer = 202.138.117.60 202.138.97.193
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA32A~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V8 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor8.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: BitComet Disk Boost Service (BITCOMET_HELPER_SERVICE) - www.BitComet.com - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: CT Device Query service (CTDevice_Srv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Centrale Media Server (CTUPnPSv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Centrale\CTUPnPSv.exe
O23 - Service: DCService.exe - Unknown owner - C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: KMService - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~2\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Spam Service (MSK80Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Blaze Media Pro\NMSAccess32.exe
O23 - Service: PMBDeviceInfoProvider - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUPnPRenderer10.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUpnpService10.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Sample Collector (SampleCollector) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Content Importer (SOHCImp) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Database Manager (SOHDBSvr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDBSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Digital Media Server (SOHDms) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDms.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Device Searcher (SOHDs) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Playlist Manager (SOHPlMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHPlMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe,-1 (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: CamMonitor (uCamMonitor) - ArcSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Event Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Power Management - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Folder Watcher (VCFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager (VcmIAlzMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager (VcmINSMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface (VcmXmlIfHelper) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VSNService - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VUAgent - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 5\VUAgent.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Database Service (VzCdbSvc) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 20977 bytes

Virus tool url is

http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan...624f9b5668ea5b836f266af50c477e2a1a-1314878950


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

after the facebook problem is over now the above mentioned sites r not opening in browser


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download the *HostsXpert*.

Unzip HostsXpert 4.3 - Hosts File Manager to a convenient folder such as C:\HostsXpert 4.3 - Hosts File Manager
Run HostsXpert 4.3 - Hosts File Manager from its new home
Click on "File Handling".
Click on "Restore MS Hosts File".
Click OK on the Confirmation box.
Click on "Make Read Only?"
Click the X to exit the program.
Note: If you were using a custom Hosts file you will need to replace any of those entries yourself.

Then see if those sites will open.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do NOT(!) use any of these programs while Cookiegal is helping you.

*TuneUp Utilities

Uniblue RegistryBooster

Uniblue SpeedUpMyPC*

After she's finished helping you, uninstall them, along with any other cleaner/booster/optimizer/tuneup type programs you have installed.

They're not a "miracle cure" for your computer's ills, and they'll do nothing to improve speed. What they can do is damage Windows and break some of your programs.

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

Cookiegal, i have followed your steps. but sorry to say, its not working. the error message came like cannot create file C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\ETC\hosts
so still that websites r not opening..


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

HI flavallee,
i have follwed your advice and i also uninstall the software u have mentioned above....


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Navigate to the following file:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ETC\*hosts*

Right-click on *hosts *and then select "Properties" and uncheck the attribute "Read Only".

Then try running HostsXpert again please.


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

now i have done wt u say.. now that hostsXperts worked.. but myself mentioned sites are still not working...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Exactly what happens when you visit those sites? What error are you getting?


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

in firefox its coming as

Server not found

Firefox can't find the server at www.mediafire.com.

* Check the address for typing errors such as
ww.example.com instead of
www.example.com

* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.

in chrome,

*This webpage is not available*

The webpage at *http://www.mediafire.com/* might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
Error 137 (net::ERR_NAME_RESOLUTION_FAILED): Unknown error.

then skype has not worked in the system, so i uninstall that and again re downloaded that one. But now its not installing also....


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go to the following link and run TDSSKiller:

http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/solutions?qid=208280684

Allow it cure anything if prompted.

Please post the log back here.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Cookiegal:

Just to make you aware, I'm still monitoring this thread. :up:

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

flavallee said:


> Cookiegal:
> 
> Just to make you aware, I'm still monitoring this thread. :up:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------


:up:


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

i had run the program u have mentioned, but no problems found in that
but one wonder is, all the mentioned sites are opening now...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Well that's good. Please post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at AM 10:39:49, on 09-09-2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16839)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uniblue\SpeedUpMyPC\spmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCSHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Reliance Netconnect - Broadband+\Reliance Netconnect.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitdm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitnet.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Google Talk Plugin\googletalkplugin.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bigseekpro.com/lionskin/{A5EA7007-1C55-4819-800E-DA5467129CFE}
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.ChatVibes.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: YTNavAssist.YTNavAssistPlugin Class - {81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTNavAssist.dll
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GR469A~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Grab Pro - {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Nero Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PMBVolumeWatcher] c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SHTtray.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ApnUpdater] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CAHeadless] c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\CAHeadless\ElementsAutoAnalyzer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitComet] "C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe" /tray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WordWeb] "C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe" -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - Startup: FVZilla.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Video Zilla\FVZilla.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Aura.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\Aura\Aura.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Orbit.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitdm.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TaskbarUserTile.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\TaskbarUserTile\UserTile.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windchill ProductPoint Client Manager.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{318651AC-CCCD-4006-8806-B0BF8B5CDF51}: NameServer = 202.138.103.190 202.138.117.60
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA32A~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V8 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor8.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: BitComet Disk Boost Service (BITCOMET_HELPER_SERVICE) - www.BitComet.com - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: CT Device Query service (CTDevice_Srv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Centrale Media Server (CTUPnPSv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Centrale\CTUPnPSv.exe
O23 - Service: DCService.exe - Unknown owner - C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: KMService - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~2\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Spam Service (MSK80Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Blaze Media Pro\NMSAccess32.exe
O23 - Service: PMBDeviceInfoProvider - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUPnPRenderer10.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUpnpService10.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Sample Collector (SampleCollector) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Content Importer (SOHCImp) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Database Manager (SOHDBSvr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDBSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Digital Media Server (SOHDms) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDms.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Device Searcher (SOHDs) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Playlist Manager (SOHPlMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHPlMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: CamMonitor (uCamMonitor) - ArcSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Event Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Power Management - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Folder Watcher (VCFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager (VcmIAlzMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager (VcmINSMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface (VcmXmlIfHelper) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VSNService - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VUAgent - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 5\VUAgent.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Database Service (VzCdbSvc) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 21041 bytes


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

but sorry to disturb you more 
why my skype is not opening


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You said all the sites were working. It doesn't make sense that it would keep switching off and on.  Is that the only one that's not working? What happens when you try to use it?

Did you set this as your start page intentionally?

http://www.bigseekpro.com/lionskin/{A5EA7007-1C55-4819-800E-DA5467129CFE}


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Cookiegal:

Do you want me to start working on some of the mess in that computer, or do you want me to wait until you're done?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Any time is fine with me flavallee.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

satheshrace:

Let's get a better idea of what's in that computer that needs to be uninstalled, updated, replaced, or added.

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click on the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere.

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

--------------------------------------------------------

*Avira AntiVir* appears to be your full-time antivirus program, but there are McAfee-related entries in your log, so I'm assuming it was installed at one time.

Go here and click one of the "Download @ MajorGeeks" links to download and save *McAfee Consumer Product Removal Tool 5.0.285.0*.

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click it to run it.

It's designed to remove all the file and registry "debris" that's associated with McAfee.

If all goes well, the removal process will complete and then advise you to restart the computer.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

Update for Microsoft Office 2007 (KB2508958)
8 Skin Pack 2.0
Adobe Anchor Service CS3
Adobe Asset Services CS3
Adobe Bridge CS3
Adobe Bridge Start Meeting
Adobe Camera Raw 4.0
Adobe CMaps
Adobe Color - Photoshop Specific
Adobe Color Common Settings
Adobe Color EU Extra Settings
Adobe Color JA Extra Settings
Adobe Color NA Recommended Settings
Adobe Default Language CS3
Adobe Device Central CS3
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit 2
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Fonts All
Adobe Help Viewer CS3
Adobe Linguistics CS3
Adobe PDF Library Files
Adobe Photoshop CS3
Adobe Photoshop CS3
Adobe Photoshop Elements 8.0
Adobe Premiere Elements 8.0
Adobe Premiere Elements 8.0
Adobe Reader X (10.1.0)
Adobe Setup
Adobe Stock Photos CS3
Adobe Type Support
Adobe Update Manager CS3
Adobe Version Cue CS3 Client
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
Adobe XMP Panels CS3
AnyBizSoft PDF to Word (Build 3.0.0)
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft Magic-i Visual Effects 2
ArcSoft WebCam Companion 3
Ask Toolbar
AudibleManager
Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus
AVS DVD Authoring
AVS Update Manager 1.0
AVS Video Converter 8
AVS Video Recorder 2.4
AVS4YOU Software Navigator 1.3
BitComet 1.27
Blaze Media Pro
Blaze Media Pro
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
CloneDVD2
ConvertHelper 2.2
ConvertXtoDVD 4.1.10.348
Corel WinDVD
COWON Media Center - jetAudio Basic VX
Creative Centrale
Creative Centrale
Creative Removable Disk Manager
Creative Software Update
Creative ZEN Mozaic User's Guide
Evernote
Freelang Dictionary 3.74 beta
GOM Player
Google Talk (remove only)
Google Talk Plugin
Google Updater
HiJackThis
ImTOO Video Converter Ultimate
Intel(R) Control Center
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Driver
Internet Download Manager
Java(TM) 6 Update 16
Junk Mail filter update
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware version 1.51.1.1800
Media Gallery
Microsoft Choice Guard
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Primary Interoperability Assemblies 2005
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Sync Framework Runtime Native v1.0 (x86)
Microsoft Sync Framework Services Native v1.0 (x86)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.22)
MP3 Cutter 1.9
MP3 Cutter Joiner 2.20
MP3 Splitter & Joiner Pro 5.00
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nero 7 Lite 7.7.5.1
ObjectDock
Orbit Downloader
PDF Settings
Photo DVD Maker Professional 8.09
Picasa 3
PMB
PMB VAIO Edition Guide
PMB VAIO Edition Guide
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (Click to Disc)
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (Click to Disc)
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (VAIO Image Optimizer)
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (VAIO Image Optimizer)
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (VAIO Movie Story)
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (VAIO Movie Story)
Power MP3 Cutter Joiner 1.12
PowerISO
PrimoPDF -- brought to you by Nitro PDF Software
QuickTime
Realtek HDMI Audio Driver for ATI
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Reliance Netconnect - Broadband+
RocketDock 1.3.5
Roxio Central Audio
Roxio Central Copy
Roxio Central Core
Roxio Central Data
Roxio Central Tools
Roxio Easy Media Creator 10 LJ
Roxio Easy Media Creator Home
Safari
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)
Setting Utility Series
Skype 5.5
SmartSound Quicktracks for Premiere Elements 8.0
SmartSound Quicktracks for Premiere Elements 8.0
Sony Home Network Library
Ultra Video Splitter 5.1.0713
Unit Conversion Tool Evaluation Version 5.1
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office Infopath 2007 Help (KB963662)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB963670)
Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Help (KB963667)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (KB2586924)
VAIO Care
VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager
VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager
VAIO Content Metadata Manager Settings
VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface Library
VAIO Content Monitoring Settings
VAIO Control Center
VAIO Data Restore Tool
VAIO DVD Menu Data
VAIO Entertainment Platform
VAIO Event Service
VAIO Gate
VAIO Gate Default
VAIO Manual
VAIO Media plus
VAIO Media plus Opening Movie
VAIO Movie Story Template Data
VAIO Movie Story Template Data
VAIO Original Function Settings
VAIO Personalization Manager
VAIO Power Management
VAIO Quick Web Access
VAIO Quick Web Access
VAIO Smart Network
VAIO Transfer Support
VAIO Update
VAIO Wallpaper Contents
VLC media player 1.1.10
VSO Media Player (beta version)_0.1.1.216
Webroot Software Installer
Winamp
Windchill ProductPoint Client Manager
Windows Live Call
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live Toolbar
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Live Writer
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin
WinRAR
WinRAR archiver
WinX HD Video Converter Deluxe 3.10.2
WordWeb
Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate 6
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Search Protection
Yahoo! Software Update
Yahoo! Toolbar


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

hi flavallee...

i downloaded the software you told, and run that to clean mcafee. but after it runs, it shows the files are not deleted. and the system also not asked for restart..
then i tried to post that clean up log.. but it is too long, so cont able to post...


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

Cookiegal:

i am trying to say that, my skype software is not working. not the skype websie....
when i open my skype software, it was asking for user name and password. 
then after i enter that detail and clicks sign in button means, it opens the chrome with following address
file:///C:/ProgramData/Skype/Apps/login/
not opening the software for chat and call...

i think now u understood


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do the following in the order that I've listed them.

---------------------------------------------------------

Go to Control Panel - Programs And Features, then uninstall:

*Ask Toolbar

Yahoo! Toolbar*

---------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, then type in *%temp%* and then click OK.

Once this temp folder appears and you can view its contents, select and delete EVERYTHING that's inside it.

If a few files resist being deleted, that's normal behavior. Leave them alone and delete EVERYTHING else.

After you're done, restart the computer.

---------------------------------------------------------

Go here, then accept the license agreement, then click the "Windows x64" download link to download and save *Java SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 27*

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click it to install it.

This will update *Java(TM) 6 Update 16* that's currently installed.

After it's installed, restart the computer.

---------------------------------------------------------

Go here, then click the download link to the free version of *SUPERAntiSpyware 5.0.0.1118* to download and save it.

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click it to install it.

After it's installed, restart the computer.

---------------------------------------------------------

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.

Click "Check for Updates".

When the definition files have updated, click "Close".

Select the *Quick Scan* option, then click "Scan your Computer".

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear and the number of them will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click "Continue".

Make sure that *EVERYTHING* in the list is selected, then click "Remove Threats".

Click "OK - Finish".

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, do so.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click "View Scan Logs".

Highlight the scan log entry, then click "View Selected Log".

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy-and-paste it here.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Cookiegal said:


> Did you set this as your start page intentionally?
> 
> http://www.bigseekpro.com/lionskin/{A5EA7007-1C55-4819-800E-DA5467129CFE}


I have no idea how Skype works but you didn't answer this question.


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

Cookiegal 

sorry for delay. my initial start up page is google.com
and very very thanks for helping till now and for solved my facebook problem..


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 09/11/2011 at 09:56 AM

Application Version : 5.0.1118

Core Rules Database Version : 7673
Trace Rules Database Version: 5485

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:07:00

Operating System Information
Windows 7 Home Basic 64-bit (Build 6.01.7600)
UAC Off - Administrator

Memory items scanned : 823
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 60765
Registry threats detected : 142
File items scanned : 11991
File threats detected : 318

Adware.MyWebSearch/FunWebProducts
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{07B18EAC-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{07B18EAC-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{07B18EAC-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{07B18EAC-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{120927BF-1700-43BC-810F-FAB92549B390}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{120927BF-1700-43BC-810F-FAB92549B390}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{120927BF-1700-43BC-810F-FAB92549B390}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{120927BF-1700-43BC-810F-FAB92549B390}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{1F52A5FA-A705-4415-B975-88503B291728}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{1F52A5FA-A705-4415-B975-88503B291728}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{1F52A5FA-A705-4415-B975-88503B291728}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{1F52A5FA-A705-4415-B975-88503B291728}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{247A115F-06C2-4FB3-967D-2D62D3CF4F0A}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{247A115F-06C2-4FB3-967D-2D62D3CF4F0A}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{247A115F-06C2-4FB3-967D-2D62D3CF4F0A}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{247A115F-06C2-4FB3-967D-2D62D3CF4F0A}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{2E9937FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{2E9937FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{2E9937FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{2E9937FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{3E53E2CB-86DB-4A4A-8BD9-FFEB7A64DF82}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{3E53E2CB-86DB-4A4A-8BD9-FFEB7A64DF82}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{3E53E2CB-86DB-4A4A-8BD9-FFEB7A64DF82}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{3E53E2CB-86DB-4A4A-8BD9-FFEB7A64DF82}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{3E720453-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{3E720453-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{3E720453-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{3E720453-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{63D0ED2D-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{63D0ED2D-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{63D0ED2D-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{63D0ED2D-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{741DE825-A6F0-4497-9AA6-8023CF9B0FFF}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{741DE825-A6F0-4497-9AA6-8023CF9B0FFF}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{741DE825-A6F0-4497-9AA6-8023CF9B0FFF}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{741DE825-A6F0-4497-9AA6-8023CF9B0FFF}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{7473D293-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{7473D293-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{7473D293-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{7473D293-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{7473D295-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{7473D295-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{7473D295-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{7473D295-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{7473D297-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{7473D297-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{7473D297-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{7473D297-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{90449521-D834-4703-BB4E-D3AA44042FF8}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{90449521-D834-4703-BB4E-D3AA44042FF8}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{90449521-D834-4703-BB4E-D3AA44042FF8}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{90449521-D834-4703-BB4E-D3AA44042FF8}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{991AAC62-B100-47CE-8B75-253965244F69}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{991AAC62-B100-47CE-8B75-253965244F69}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{991AAC62-B100-47CE-8B75-253965244F69}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{991AAC62-B100-47CE-8B75-253965244F69}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{A626CDBD-3D13-4F78-B819-440A28D7E8FC}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{A626CDBD-3D13-4F78-B819-440A28D7E8FC}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{A626CDBD-3D13-4F78-B819-440A28D7E8FC}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{A626CDBD-3D13-4F78-B819-440A28D7E8FC}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{BBABDC90-F3D5-4801-863A-EE6AE529862D}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{BBABDC90-F3D5-4801-863A-EE6AE529862D}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{BBABDC90-F3D5-4801-863A-EE6AE529862D}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{BBABDC90-F3D5-4801-863A-EE6AE529862D}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{D6FF3684-AD3B-48EB-BBB4-B9E6C5A355C1}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{D6FF3684-AD3B-48EB-BBB4-B9E6C5A355C1}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{D6FF3684-AD3B-48EB-BBB4-B9E6C5A355C1}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{D6FF3684-AD3B-48EB-BBB4-B9E6C5A355C1}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{DE38C398-B328-4F4C-A3AD-1B5E4ED93477}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{DE38C398-B328-4F4C-A3AD-1B5E4ED93477}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{DE38C398-B328-4F4C-A3AD-1B5E4ED93477}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{DE38C398-B328-4F4C-A3AD-1B5E4ED93477}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{E342AF55-B78A-4CD0-A2BB-DA7F52D9D25F}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{E342AF55-B78A-4CD0-A2BB-DA7F52D9D25F}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{E342AF55-B78A-4CD0-A2BB-DA7F52D9D25F}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{E342AF55-B78A-4CD0-A2BB-DA7F52D9D25F}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{E79DFBC9-5697-4FBD-94E5-5B2A9C7C1612}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{E79DFBC9-5697-4FBD-94E5-5B2A9C7C1612}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{E79DFBC9-5697-4FBD-94E5-5B2A9C7C1612}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{E79DFBC9-5697-4FBD-94E5-5B2A9C7C1612}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{E79DFBCB-5697-4FBD-94E5-5B2A9C7C1612}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{E79DFBCB-5697-4FBD-94E5-5B2A9C7C1612}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{E79DFBCB-5697-4FBD-94E5-5B2A9C7C1612}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{E79DFBCB-5697-4FBD-94E5-5B2A9C7C1612}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{EB9E5C1C-B1F9-4C2B-BE8A-27D6446FDAF8}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{EB9E5C1C-B1F9-4C2B-BE8A-27D6446FDAF8}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{EB9E5C1C-B1F9-4C2B-BE8A-27D6446FDAF8}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{EB9E5C1C-B1F9-4C2B-BE8A-27D6446FDAF8}\TypeLib#Version
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{F87D7FB5-9DC5-4C8C-B998-D8DFE02E2978}
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{F87D7FB5-9DC5-4C8C-B998-D8DFE02E2978}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{F87D7FB5-9DC5-4C8C-B998-D8DFE02E2978}\TypeLib
(x86) HKCR\Interface\{F87D7FB5-9DC5-4C8C-B998-D8DFE02E2978}\TypeLib#Version
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{07B18EAA-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{07B18EAA-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{07B18EAA-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}\TypeLib
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{07B18EAA-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA}\TypeLib#Version
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{1093995A-BA37-41D2-836E-091067C4AD17}
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{1093995A-BA37-41D2-836E-091067C4AD17}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{1093995A-BA37-41D2-836E-091067C4AD17}\TypeLib
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{1093995A-BA37-41D2-836E-091067C4AD17}\TypeLib#Version
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{17DE5E5E-BFE3-4E83-8E1F-8755795359EC}
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{17DE5E5E-BFE3-4E83-8E1F-8755795359EC}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{17DE5E5E-BFE3-4E83-8E1F-8755795359EC}\TypeLib
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{17DE5E5E-BFE3-4E83-8E1F-8755795359EC}\TypeLib#Version
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{2E3537FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{2E3537FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{2E3537FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}\TypeLib
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{2E3537FC-CF2F-4F56-AF54-5A6A3DD375CC}\TypeLib#Version
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{3E1656ED-F60E-4597-B6AA-B6A58E171495}
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{3E1656ED-F60E-4597-B6AA-B6A58E171495}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{3E1656ED-F60E-4597-B6AA-B6A58E171495}\TypeLib
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{3E1656ED-F60E-4597-B6AA-B6A58E171495}\TypeLib#Version
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{3E720451-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906}
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{3E720451-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{3E720451-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906}\TypeLib
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{3E720451-B472-4954-B7AA-33069EB53906}\TypeLib#Version
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{63D0ED2B-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C}
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{63D0ED2B-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{63D0ED2B-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C}\TypeLib
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{63D0ED2B-B45B-4458-8B3B-60C69BBBD83C}\TypeLib#Version
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{6E74766C-4D93-4CC0-96D1-47B8E07FF9CA}
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{6E74766C-4D93-4CC0-96D1-47B8E07FF9CA}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{6E74766C-4D93-4CC0-96D1-47B8E07FF9CA}\TypeLib
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{6E74766C-4D93-4CC0-96D1-47B8E07FF9CA}\TypeLib#Version
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{72EE7F04-15BD-4845-A005-D6711144D86A}
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{72EE7F04-15BD-4845-A005-D6711144D86A}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{72EE7F04-15BD-4845-A005-D6711144D86A}\TypeLib
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{72EE7F04-15BD-4845-A005-D6711144D86A}\TypeLib#Version
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{7473D291-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{7473D291-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{7473D291-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}\TypeLib
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{7473D291-B7BB-4F24-AE82-7E2CE94BB6A9}\TypeLib#Version
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{CF54BE1C-9359-4395-8533-1657CF209CFE}
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{CF54BE1C-9359-4395-8533-1657CF209CFE}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{CF54BE1C-9359-4395-8533-1657CF209CFE}\TypeLib
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{CF54BE1C-9359-4395-8533-1657CF209CFE}\TypeLib#Version
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{E342AF55-B78A-4CD0-A2BB-DA7F52D9D25E}
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{E342AF55-B78A-4CD0-A2BB-DA7F52D9D25E}\ProxyStubClsid32
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{E342AF55-B78A-4CD0-A2BB-DA7F52D9D25E}\TypeLib
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{E342AF55-B78A-4CD0-A2BB-DA7F52D9D25E}\TypeLib#Version

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\OA2T8LUJ.txt
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\3NW8ITTI.txt
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
auth.breakmedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adxpansion.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.viewablemedia.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads1.tyroo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s1.trekmedia.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s1.trekmedia.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
reliableplant.advertserve.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
wstat.wibiya.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads1.afaqs.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yadro.ru [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.content.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sexdrivetricks.blogspot.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sexdrivetricks.blogspot.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sexdrivetricks.blogspot.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sexdrivetricks.blogspot.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sexdrivetricks.blogspot.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sexdrivetricks.blogspot.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sexdrivetricks.blogspot.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sexdrivetricks.blogspot.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
sexdrivetricks.blogspot.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yatra.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
tamilmovietracker.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
tamilmovietracker.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
track.in.omgpm.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
track.in.omgpm.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
tracking1.aleadpay.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.microsoftsto.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.microsoftwlsearchcrm.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
tracking.hostgator.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
d.mediadakine.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.getadiscount.co.in [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.getadiscount.co.in [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.getadiscount.co.in [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.overture.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adserver.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.romancetracker.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.romancetracker.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.romancetracker.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
s09.flagcounter.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
trackin.affiliserve.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
trackin.affiliserve.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.r1-ads.ace.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.getmediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.getmediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.myroitracking.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.getmediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.getmediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.getmediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.getmediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.getmediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.getmediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.getmediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.getmediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.getmediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.getmediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.getmediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.smartadserver.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.azjmp.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.overture.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kaspersky.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediabrandsww.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dishtracking.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dishtracking.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dishtracking.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dishtracking.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dishtracking.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.azjmp.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.azjmp.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.azjmp.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dishtracking.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.chitika.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mm.chitika.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.content.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.oracle.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.content.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediabrandsww.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediafire.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mywebsearch.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.sonypanasia.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ads1.tyroo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.anrtx.tacoda.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mm.chitika.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.azjmp.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.azjmp.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.myroitracking.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.clicksor.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.r1-ads.ace.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.microsoftsto.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.overture.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.overture.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.static.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
in.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\O3UPISNM.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]

Browser Hijacker.Deskbar
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{4897BBA6-48D9-468C-8EFA-846275D7701B}
(x64) HKCR\Interface\{4897BBA6-48D9-468C-8EFA-846275D7701B}\ProxyStubClsid32


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Besides finding a lot of adware tracking cookies, it found more of the MyWebSearch infestation.

Did you select and remove EVERYTHING that the scan found?

It's scan log doesn't show what action you took like the *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* scan log does, so I need to ask.

If you're not sure if you did select and remove EVERYTHING, run another quick scan and then submit that scan log here.

--------------------------------------------------------

Did you complete my other instructions in post #41?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

flavallee :

sorry for not intimating in previous message, i have deleted that two toolbar. And deleted %temp%, den downloaded java and updated....

then after scanning in that, i have have selected remove everything only.. but for you, again i ll do that...


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 09/11/2011 at 07:12 PM

Application Version : 5.0.1118

Core Rules Database Version : 7673
Trace Rules Database Version: 5485

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:06:45

Operating System Information
Windows 7 Home Basic 64-bit (Build 6.01.7600)
UAC Off - Administrator

Memory items scanned : 820
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 60777
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 12076
File threats detected : 10

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\VL6GRBTN.txt
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\9FNITPAY.txt
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\SONY\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The second scan shows a few adware tracking cookies. It's normal to pick up a few of them while you're browsing different sites.

---------------------------------------------------------

Start HiJackThis and click "Do a system scan and save a log file", then save the new log that appears, then submit it here.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at PM 10:41:10, on 11-09-2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16839)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCSHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Reliance Netconnect - Broadband+\Reliance Netconnect.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bigseekpro.com/lionskin/{A5EA7007-1C55-4819-800E-DA5467129CFE}
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.ChatVibes.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GR469A~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Grab Pro - {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PMBVolumeWatcher] c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SHTtray.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CAHeadless] c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\CAHeadless\ElementsAutoAnalyzer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitComet] "C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe" /tray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Messenger (Yahoo!)] "C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WordWeb] "C:\Program Files (x86)\WordWeb\wweb32.exe" -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: FVZilla.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Video Zilla\FVZilla.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Aura.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\Aura\Aura.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Orbit.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitdm.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TaskbarUserTile.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\TaskbarUserTile\UserTile.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windchill ProductPoint Client Manager.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{318651AC-CCCD-4006-8806-B0BF8B5CDF51}: NameServer = 202.138.103.190 202.138.117.60
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA32A~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V8 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor8.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: BitComet Disk Boost Service (BITCOMET_HELPER_SERVICE) - www.BitComet.com - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: CT Device Query service (CTDevice_Srv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Centrale Media Server (CTUPnPSv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Centrale\CTUPnPSv.exe
O23 - Service: DCService.exe - Unknown owner - C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: KMService - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Blaze Media Pro\NMSAccess32.exe
O23 - Service: PMBDeviceInfoProvider - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUPnPRenderer10.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUpnpService10.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Sample Collector (SampleCollector) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Content Importer (SOHCImp) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Database Manager (SOHDBSvr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDBSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Digital Media Server (SOHDms) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDms.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Device Searcher (SOHDs) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Playlist Manager (SOHPlMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHPlMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: CamMonitor (uCamMonitor) - ArcSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Event Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Power Management - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Folder Watcher (VCFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager (VcmIAlzMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager (VcmINSMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface (VcmXmlIfHelper) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VSNService - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VUAgent - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 5\VUAgent.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Database Service (VzCdbSvc) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 18819 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's get that bloated startup load trimmed down a bit.

Some of them don't need to auto-load and run at all, and others can be manually started when you're ready to use them.

Follow these instructions carefully and completely. They're not difficult at all to do. Just take your time.

------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, then type in *MSCONFIG* and then click OK - "Startup" tab.

Remove the checkmark in these startup entries:

*StartCCC* - or - *CLIStart*

*googletalk*

*GrooveMonitor*

*PWRISOVM.EXE* - or - *PWRISOVM*

*Adobe ARM* - or - *AdobeARM* (and any entry that has "Adobe" or "Reader" as part of the name)

*QuickTime Task* - or - *QTTask*

*WinampAgent* - or - *winampa*

*BitComet*

*Messenger (Yahoo!)* - or - *YahooMessenger*

*WordWeb* - or - *wweb32*

*IDMan*

*Skype*

*Orbit* - or - *orbitdm*

After you're done, click Apply - OK/Close - Restart.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, then type in *SERVICES.MSC* and then click OK.

Expand the window so you can see the list more clearly.

Double-click on these service entries, one at a time, to open their properties window:

*ArcSoft Connection Daemon

Adobe Active File Monitor V8

Adobe Acrobat Update Service

BitComet Disk Boot Service

CT Device Query Service

Creative Centrale Media Server

FLEXnet Licensing Service

Google Software Updater

IviRegMgr

KMService

Roxio UPnP Renderer 10

Roxio Upnp Server 10

Yahoo! Updater*

If the "startup type" is set on Automatic, change it to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

After you're done, close the window and then restart the computer.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Start HiJackThis, then click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

Save the new log that appears, then submit it here.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Rescan with HijackThis, close all other browser windows, place a check mark beside the following entries and then click on "Fix Checked".

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bigseekpro.com/lionskin/{A5EA7007-1C55-4819-800E-DA5467129CFE}
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - (no file)

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

i have followed your steps u mentioned...

but in the first step, i can't able to find the following one in startup entries,

*PWRISOVM.EXE* - or - *PWRISOVM*

*StartCCC* - or -* CLIStart*

leaving the above, all other i have done which u told..

den in second step(*SERVICES.MSC*),

i have changed all u mentioned to manual...

then *Cookiegal* have told one step to fix checked entries..so i ll post that log in next post...

leaving that *Cookiegal* mentioned step, the new hijack log is as follows....

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at AM 08:54:01, on 12-09-2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16839)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCSHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Reliance Netconnect - Broadband+\Reliance Netconnect.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bigseekpro.com/lionskin/{A5EA7007-1C55-4819-800E-DA5467129CFE}
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.ChatVibes.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {81017EA9-9AA8-4A6A-9734-7AF40E7D593F} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GR469A~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Grab Pro - {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PMBVolumeWatcher] c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SHTtray.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CAHeadless] c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\CAHeadless\ElementsAutoAnalyzer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: FVZilla.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Video Zilla\FVZilla.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Aura.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\Aura\Aura.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: TaskbarUserTile.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\TaskbarUserTile\UserTile.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windchill ProductPoint Client Manager.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{318651AC-CCCD-4006-8806-B0BF8B5CDF51}: NameServer = 202.138.117.60 202.138.97.193
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA32A~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V8 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor8.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: BitComet Disk Boost Service (BITCOMET_HELPER_SERVICE) - www.BitComet.com - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: CT Device Query service (CTDevice_Srv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Centrale Media Server (CTUPnPSv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Centrale\CTUPnPSv.exe
O23 - Service: DCService.exe - Unknown owner - C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: KMService - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Blaze Media Pro\NMSAccess32.exe
O23 - Service: PMBDeviceInfoProvider - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUPnPRenderer10.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUpnpService10.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Sample Collector (SampleCollector) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Content Importer (SOHCImp) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Database Manager (SOHDBSvr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDBSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Digital Media Server (SOHDms) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDms.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Device Searcher (SOHDs) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Playlist Manager (SOHPlMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHPlMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: CamMonitor (uCamMonitor) - ArcSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Event Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Power Management - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Folder Watcher (VCFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager (VcmIAlzMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager (VcmINSMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface (VcmXmlIfHelper) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VSNService - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VUAgent - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 5\VUAgent.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Database Service (VzCdbSvc) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 17451 bytes


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

Now i have followed *Cookiegal* steps, and fix checked that four entries told by *Cookiegal*....

And after that the new hijack this log where as follows...

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at AM 09:05:03, on 12-09-2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16839)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCSHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Reliance Netconnect - Broadband+\Reliance Netconnect.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.ChatVibes.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GR469A~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Grab Pro - {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PMBVolumeWatcher] c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SHTtray.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CAHeadless] c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\CAHeadless\ElementsAutoAnalyzer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: FVZilla.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Video Zilla\FVZilla.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Aura.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\Aura\Aura.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: TaskbarUserTile.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\TaskbarUserTile\UserTile.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windchill ProductPoint Client Manager.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{318651AC-CCCD-4006-8806-B0BF8B5CDF51}: NameServer = 202.138.103.190 202.138.117.60
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA32A~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V8 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor8.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: BitComet Disk Boost Service (BITCOMET_HELPER_SERVICE) - www.BitComet.com - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: CT Device Query service (CTDevice_Srv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Centrale Media Server (CTUPnPSv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Centrale\CTUPnPSv.exe
O23 - Service: DCService.exe - Unknown owner - C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: KMService - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Blaze Media Pro\NMSAccess32.exe
O23 - Service: PMBDeviceInfoProvider - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUPnPRenderer10.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUpnpService10.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Sample Collector (SampleCollector) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Content Importer (SOHCImp) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Database Manager (SOHDBSvr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDBSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Digital Media Server (SOHDms) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDms.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Device Searcher (SOHDs) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Playlist Manager (SOHPlMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHPlMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: CamMonitor (uCamMonitor) - ArcSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Event Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Power Management - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Folder Watcher (VCFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager (VcmIAlzMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager (VcmINSMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface (VcmXmlIfHelper) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VSNService - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VUAgent - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 5\VUAgent.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Database Service (VzCdbSvc) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 17109 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go back to Start - Run - *MSCONFIG* - OK - "Startup" tab.

Write down only the names in the "Startup Item" column that still have a checkmark next to them.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

---------------------------------------------------------

Go back to Start - Run - *SERVICES.MSC* - OK.

Write down only the names that have their startup type set on Automatic.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

----------------------------------------------------------

It's a little time-consuming to do, but I have no choice because the HiJackThis log doesn't display all startup entries and service entries properly with the 64-bit version of Windows.

Once that's done, I can advise you which additional startup entries you can uncheck and which additional service entries you can change to Manual.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

Its OK no problem, i ll post that u told....

for MSCONFIG....
*
Realtek HD Manager

Alps Pointing-device Driver

Microsoft Security Client

Elements Auto Analyzer

Search Protection

SUPERAntiSpyware

IAStorIcon

Catalyst Control Manager

PMB

VAIO Media Plus

PowerISO Virtual Drive Manager

Search Protection

AntiVir Desktop

FVZilla

Aura

Bluetooth Device

User Title

Windchill ProductPoint Client Manager*

--------------------------------------------------------------------

And for *SERVICES.MSC*....

*amd external events utility

application virtualization client

avira antivir guard

avira antivir scheduler

base filtering engine

bluetooth device

bonjour service

camMoniter

client virtualization handler

com+ event system

cryptograpic services

DCOM server process launcher

DCService.exe

Desktop window manager session manager

DHCP client

diagnostic policy service

distributed link tracking client

Dns client

group policy client

IKE and AuthIPsec keying modules

intel(R) management and security application local management service

intel(R) rapid storage

internet connection sharing (ICS)

IP helper

Microsoft antimalware service

multimedia class scheduler

network location awareness

network store interface service

NMSAccess

performance logs & alerts

plug and play

PMBDeviceInfoProvider

power

print spooler

program compatibility assistant service

protexis licensing V2

romote procedure call (RPC)

RPC endpoint mapper

SAS core service

seaport

secondary logon

security accounts manager

server

shell hardware detection

superfetch

system event notification sevice

task sceduler

TCP/IP netBIOS helper

themes

user profile service

VAIO contect folder watcher

VAIO contect metadata intelligent analyzing manager

VAIO contect metedata intelligent network service manager

VAIO event service

VAIO media plus content importer

VAIO media plus database manager

VAIO media plus device searcher

VAIO media plus digital media server

VAIO media plus playlist manager

VSNervice

Windows audio

Windows audio endpoint builder

Windows driver foundation - user-mode driver framework

Windows events log

Windows firewall

Windows image acquisition (WIA)

WLANG AutoConfig

workstation

background intelligent trasfer service

inter(R) management & security application user notification service

MBAMService

Security center

software protection

windows font cache service

windows search

windows update*

( if have posted the above which only have automatic startup.... Manual startups are left..)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to re-submit the list of checked entries in

Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - "Startup" tab

because you didn't spell them EXACTLY as they're listed in your computer, so I'm having trouble researching some of them.

---------------------------------------------------

Do you have both *Avira AntiVir* and *Microsoft Security Essentials* installed in your computer?

I'm seeing entries for both, so I need to confirm whether you do or not.

If you do, uninstall Avira AntiVir and keep Microsoft Security Essentials because it's more user-friendly.

Multiple antivirus programs installed and running in the same computer will fight each other and slow it down and make it more susceptible to infection.

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The service entries that I've highlighted in bold text can have their startup type changed to Manual.

Double-click the entry to open its properties window, then change the startup type to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

amd external events utility

application virtualization client

avira antivir guard

avira antivir scheduler

*background intelligent transfer service*

base filtering engine

bluetooth device

bonjour service

camMoniter

client virtualization handler

com+ event system

cryptograpic services

DCOM server process launcher

DCService.exe

Desktop window manager session manager

DHCP client

diagnostic policy service

*distributed link tracking client*

Dns client

group policy client

*IKE and AuthIPsec keying modules*

intel(R) management and security application local management service

intel(R) management & security application user notification service

intel(R) rapid storage

internet connection sharing (ICS)

*IP helper*

MBAMService

Microsoft antimalware service

multimedia class scheduler

network location awareness

network store interface service

NMSAccess

performance logs & alerts

plug and play

PMBDeviceInfoProvider

power

print spooler

*program compatibility assistant service*

protexis licensing V2

romote procedure call (RPC)

RPC endpoint mapper

SAS core service

seaport

*secondary logon*

security accounts manager

Security center

server

shell hardware detection

software protection

superfetch

system event notification sevice

task sceduler

TCP/IP netBIOS helper

themes

user profile service

VAIO contect folder watcher

VAIO contect metadata intelligent analyzing manager

VAIO contect metedata intelligent network service manager

VAIO event service

VAIO media plus content importer

VAIO media plus database manager

VAIO media plus device searcher

VAIO media plus digital media server

VAIO media plus playlist manager

VSNervice

Windows audio

Windows audio endpoint builder

*Windows driver foundation - user-mode driver framework*

Windows events log

Windows firewall

windows font cache service

*Windows image acquisition (WIA)*

windows search

windows update

WLANG AutoConfig

workstation

Note: Set *Network Connection* to Automatic.

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry for my mistake... i have re posted for MSCONFIG....

Realtek HD Audio Manager

Alps Pointing-device Driver

Microsoft Security Client

Elements Auto Analyzer

Search Protection

SUPERAntiSpyware

Google Update

IAStorIcon

Catalyst Control Manager

PMB

VAIO Media Plus

PowerISO Virtual Drive Manager

Search Protection 

AntiVir Desktop

Malwarebytes' Anti-malware

FVZilla

Aura

Bluetooth Software

User Title

Windchill ProductPoint Client Manager 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Then i have both Avira AntiVir and Microsoft Security Essentials installed in my computer...

And now after hearing your words, i have uninstalled Avira AntiVir...

( thanks for telling this idea)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Then in SERVICES.MSC, i have changed start up entries to manual which u have mentioned in bold letter...

Then changed network connection to automatic

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The startup entries that I've highlighted in bold text can be unchecked.

I've included a link to some of them so you can see what they are.

Some of the startup entries have no data on them, so I don't know if they need to auto-load and run, so leave them checked.

*Realtek HD Audio Manager*
http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=Realtek+HD+Audio+Manager

Alps Pointing-device Driver

Microsoft Security Client

Elements Auto Analyzer

Search Protection

*SUPERAntiSpyware*
The free version doesn't have "real time" monitoring, so there's no need for it to auto-load and run.

*Google Update*
http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=Google+Update

IAStorIcon

*Catalyst Control Manager*
http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=Catalyst+Control+Center

PMB

VAIO Media Plus

*PowerISO Virtual Drive Manager*
http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=PowerISO

Search Protection

*AntiVir Desktop*
If you've uninstalled Avira AntiVir, this entry should now be gone. If it's not, uncheck it.

*Malwarebytes' Anti-malware*
The free version doesn't have "real time" monitoring, so there's no need for it to auto-load and run.

FVZilla

Aura

Bluetooth Software

User Title

Windchill ProductPoint Client Manager

------------------------------------------------------------------

After you're done and have restarted the computer, start HiJackThis and click "Do a system scan and save a log file", then save the new log that appears, then submit it here.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

i have followed your words and posted new log..

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at PM 11:35:58, on 13-09-2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16839)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCSHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Reliance Netconnect - Broadband+\Reliance Netconnect.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\CAHeadless\ElementsAutoAnalyzer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitdm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitnet.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\CAHeadless\PhotoshopServer.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.ChatVibes.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GR469A~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Grab Pro - {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PMBVolumeWatcher] c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SHTtray.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YSearchProtection] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CAHeadless] c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\CAHeadless\ElementsAutoAnalyzer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Search Protection] C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Search Protection\SearchProtection.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\sony\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - Global Startup: Aura.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\Aura\Aura.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Orbit.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitdm.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TaskbarUserTile.lnk = C:\Windows\8 Skin Pack\TaskbarUserTile\UserTile.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windchill ProductPoint Client Manager.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.5.4.11.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Add to Evernote - {E0B8C461-F8FB-49b4-8373-FE32E92528A6} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote3.5\enbar.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{318651AC-CCCD-4006-8806-B0BF8B5CDF51}: NameServer = 202.138.117.60 202.138.97.193
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office12\GRA32A~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - (no file)
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE64.EXE
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - ArcSoft Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V8 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor8.0) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - c:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Elements Organizer 8.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: BitComet Disk Boost Service (BITCOMET_HELPER_SERVICE) - www.BitComet.com - C:\Program Files (x86)\BitComet\tools\BitCometService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: CT Device Query service (CTDevice_Srv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTDevSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Centrale Media Server (CTUPnPSv) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Creative Centrale\CTUPnPSv.exe
O23 - Service: DCService.exe - Unknown owner - C:\ProgramData\DatacardService\DCService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: KMService - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Blaze Media Pro\NMSAccess32.exe
O23 - Service: PMBDeviceInfoProvider - Sony Corporation - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUPnPRenderer10.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 10 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Digital Home 10\RoxioUpnpService10.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Sample Collector (SampleCollector) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\collsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Content Importer (SOHCImp) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Database Manager (SOHDBSvr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDBSvr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Digital Media Server (SOHDms) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDms.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Device Searcher (SOHDs) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Media plus Playlist Manager (SOHPlMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHPlMgr.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: CamMonitor (uCamMonitor) - ArcSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment TV Device Arbitration Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager\VzHardwareResourceManager.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Event Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\SONY\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Power Management - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Power Management\SPMService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Folder Watcher (VCFw) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager (VcmIAlzMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager (VcmINSMgr) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface (VcmXmlIfHelper) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VSNService - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VUAgent - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update 5\VUAgent.exe
O23 - Service: VAIO Entertainment Database Service (VzCdbSvc) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\VzCdb\VzCdbSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 16956 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't know how accurately it's going to display with Windows 7 64-bit, but let's see a new "uninstall_list.txt" log.

Start HiJackThis, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button. 

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. 

Click on the "Save List" button. 

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere. 

It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here. 

--------------------------------------------------------

Are you still having the Facebook problem with it not opening in any browser?

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

sorry for delay... server problem...

--------------------------------------------------------

den, now my facebook is opening in all my browser...
but the skype software only not working 

----------------------------------------------------------

then i followed the steps and posted log file

Update for Microsoft Office 2007 (KB2508958)
8 Skin Pack 2.0
Adobe Anchor Service CS3
Adobe Asset Services CS3
Adobe Bridge CS3
Adobe Bridge Start Meeting
Adobe Camera Raw 4.0
Adobe CMaps
Adobe Color - Photoshop Specific
Adobe Color Common Settings
Adobe Color EU Extra Settings
Adobe Color JA Extra Settings
Adobe Color NA Recommended Settings
Adobe Default Language CS3
Adobe Device Central CS3
Adobe ExtendScript Toolkit 2
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Fonts All
Adobe Help Viewer CS3
Adobe Linguistics CS3
Adobe PDF Library Files
Adobe Photoshop CS3
Adobe Photoshop CS3
Adobe Photoshop Elements 8.0
Adobe Premiere Elements 8.0
Adobe Premiere Elements 8.0
Adobe Reader X (10.1.0)
Adobe Setup
Adobe Stock Photos CS3
Adobe Type Support
Adobe Update Manager CS3
Adobe Version Cue CS3 Client
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin
Adobe XMP Panels CS3
AnyBizSoft PDF to Word (Build 3.0.0)
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
ArcSoft Magic-i Visual Effects 2
ArcSoft WebCam Companion 3
AudibleManager
AVS DVD Authoring
AVS Update Manager 1.0
AVS Video Converter 8
AVS Video Recorder 2.4
AVS4YOU Software Navigator 1.3
BitComet 1.27
Blaze Media Pro
Blaze Media Pro
Catalyst Control Center - Branding
CloneDVD2
ConvertHelper 2.2
ConvertXtoDVD 4.1.10.348
Corel WinDVD
COWON Media Center - jetAudio Basic VX
Creative Centrale
Creative Centrale
Creative Removable Disk Manager
Creative Software Update
Creative ZEN Mozaic User's Guide
Evernote
Freelang Dictionary 3.74 beta
GOM Player
Google Talk (remove only)
Google Talk Plugin
Google Updater
HiJackThis
ImTOO Video Converter Ultimate
Intel(R) Control Center
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology Driver
Internet Download Manager
Java(TM) 6 Update 16
Junk Mail filter update
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware version 1.51.1.1800
Media Gallery
Microsoft Choice Guard
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Primary Interoperability Assemblies 2005
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Sync Framework Runtime Native v1.0 (x86)
Microsoft Sync Framework Services Native v1.0 (x86)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.22)
MP3 Cutter 1.9
MP3 Cutter Joiner 2.20
MP3 Splitter & Joiner Pro 5.00
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Nero 7 Lite 7.7.5.1
ObjectDock
Opera 11.51
Orbit Downloader
PDF Settings
Photo DVD Maker Professional 8.09
Picasa 3
PMB
PMB VAIO Edition Guide
PMB VAIO Edition Guide
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (Click to Disc)
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (Click to Disc)
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (VAIO Image Optimizer)
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (VAIO Image Optimizer)
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (VAIO Movie Story)
PMB VAIO Edition plug-in (VAIO Movie Story)
Power MP3 Cutter Joiner 1.12
PowerISO
PrimoPDF -- brought to you by Nitro PDF Software
QuickTime
Realtek HDMI Audio Driver for ATI
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Reliance Netconnect - Broadband+
RocketDock 1.3.5
Roxio Central Audio
Roxio Central Copy
Roxio Central Core
Roxio Central Data
Roxio Central Tools
Roxio Easy Media Creator 10 LJ
Roxio Easy Media Creator Home
Safari
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)
Setting Utility Series
Skype 5.5
SmartSound Quicktracks for Premiere Elements 8.0
SmartSound Quicktracks for Premiere Elements 8.0
Sony Home Network Library
Ultra Video Splitter 5.1.0713
Unit Conversion Tool Evaluation Version 5.1
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office Infopath 2007 Help (KB963662)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB963670)
Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Help (KB963667)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (KB2586924)
VAIO Care
VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager
VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager
VAIO Content Metadata Manager Settings
VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface Library
VAIO Content Monitoring Settings
VAIO Control Center
VAIO Data Restore Tool
VAIO DVD Menu Data
VAIO Entertainment Platform
VAIO Event Service
VAIO Gate
VAIO Gate Default
VAIO Manual
VAIO Media plus
VAIO Media plus Opening Movie
VAIO Movie Story Template Data
VAIO Movie Story Template Data
VAIO Original Function Settings
VAIO Personalization Manager
VAIO Power Management
VAIO Quick Web Access
VAIO Quick Web Access
VAIO Smart Network
VAIO Transfer Support
VAIO Update
VAIO Wallpaper Contents
VLC media player 1.1.10
VSO Media Player (beta version)_0.1.1.216
Webroot Software Installer
Winamp
Windchill ProductPoint Client Manager
Windows Live Call
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Sync
Windows Live Toolbar
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Live Writer
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin
WinRAR
WinRAR archiver
WinX HD Video Converter Deluxe 3.10.2
WordWeb
Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate 6
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Search Protection
Yahoo! Software Update


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Java(TM) 6 Update 16* is very outdated and needs to be updated to *Java(TM) 6 Update 27*

Click the green "Download this version" link to download and save it, then close all open windows, then install it, then restart the computer.

Update 27 will replace Update 16, so there's no need to uninstall it first.

--------------------------------------------------

You've got a lot of multimedia programs and add-ons installed in that computer, so I don't know if that's having any affect on Skype.

I've never used it myself, so I can't comment on any problems with it.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

i have updated java

---------------------------------------------

then thanks for helping till now..
very very thankful..........

---------------------------

then finally i like to tell one thing,
windows media player is not opening in my system..
don't think wrong for saying this...

-----------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

satheshrace said:


> windows media player is not opening in my system..


You seem to be having one problem after another with that computer, and I'm sure that some of it can be traced back to your use of tuneup and registry cleaner programs. 

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Windows Media Player isn't showing as installed. All you have is the Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin. Reinstalling it should make it work.


----------



## satheshrace (Aug 27, 2011)

flavallee & Cookiegal :


thanks for your idea.. i'll re install it and reply the feedback


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

:up:


----------

